# What's Your Acoustic Of Choice (Ten Choices)



## Steadfastly

Let's try this poll over again. There are ten choices on this poll and you can do multiple choice as well.

I will start it off with my favorite, which is Godin's S & P, but a Norman or Seagull would be just the same as they are the same.

I know I missed Alvarez, Washburn and a few others but there are only 10 that you can list.


----------



## Cort Strummer

Other.

Cole Clarke and Cort for me.


----------



## Sneaky

I went with *other*. It's hard to beat a Martin if you find the right one, but that takes *a lot *of looking. The nicest acoustic I've owned was a Bourgeois. I'd like to get a Ted Thompson one of these days. Seagulls are ok for the money though. 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bobb

I'm happy with Blueridge.


----------



## zontar

Well, I'll go with what I do have S&P (under Godin) and other (Taro)
If I get another one--who knows what brand it will be?


----------



## hollowbody

I went with other. My fav is a Guild DV-52. I also have a Godin Acousticaster that I love, but that doesn't really count.


----------



## Mooh

Other. Marc Beneteau (www.beneteauguitars.com) and Josh House (www.houseguitars.com). Godin is the domestic factory guitar of choice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dtsaudio

I went with other.
My first acoustic was a Yamaha. Sounded ok, and it took all the abuse I could through at it. Sentimental attachment.
I now own a Takamine, and a Fender (my wife's really).
I have my eye on a Guild though.


----------



## Big White Tele

Price range???


----------



## davm444

*Do Fenders Count?*

I never heard or played a Fender acoustic that sounds worth more than $100. I did like the Gretsch stencil guitars (by fender). At least they were worth a laugh.


----------



## Steadfastly

davm444 said:


> I never heard or played a Fender acoustic that sounds worth more than $100. I did like the Gretsch stencil guitars (by fender). At least they were worth a laugh.


Fender, you're right, is not one of the big time acoustic manufacturers. I think they actually bought their way into the acoustic business.


----------



## incidentslip

For the money, and once I re-set the action, Breedlove makes one great acoustic/electric. Same sweet top-end as a Taylor, nice round bottom, very similar to a Martin, without the boominess, and the projection is amazing. For around a grand, the C25-SR has a solid rosewood back and a premium sitka top, the only laminated parts on the guitar is the sides. To get that on a Taylor, you're looking over 2.5k. Top that off with the LR Baggs Element system and it's pretty tough to beat.


----------



## Tarbender

I've never picked up a Taylor I didn't like, whereas I've gone through countless Gibsons and still haven't found one woth keeping. Martins are OK and I've gone through quite a few of them also but never found one that was worth the money, except for my limited edition Martin Sigma Anniversary (only 100 made).


----------



## Intrepid

Martin HD-28. Got a great one.


----------



## zontar

incidentslip said:


> For the money, and once I re-set the action, Breedlove makes one great acoustic/electric. Same sweet top-end as a Taylor, nice round bottom, very similar to a Martin, without the boominess, and the projection is amazing. For around a grand, the C25-SR has a solid rosewood back and a premium sitka top, the only laminated parts on the guitar is the sides. To get that on a Taylor, you're looking over 2.5k. Top that off with the LR Baggs Element system and it's pretty tough to beat.


The Asian Breedloves are quite nice--especially for the price. (I think they're maade in korea

Axe Music had the Breedlove bus with their US made guitars on it.
Very nice--as nice as the Asian Breedloves were--these were better. They played great.

If I had some spare cash, I'd consider an Asian Breedlove, and if I had more the US ones--but those are pricey.

But I'd be happy with one of the Godin brands as well.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Any time asked, I usually answer Taylor. I simply like the feel, sound, smell of them and I have found the price for the quality is pretty good with them (although I have read rumblings that their quality has suffered recently, but bad economy I wonder who's quality hasn't suffered a little).

Close second for me would be Martin and then A&L or S&P by Godin.

But that is main stream guitars, and reasonably priced instruments. Custom or small shop deals no idea, not heard or seen them enough to have an opinion. I also like Cigar Box Guitar and other Experimental Guitars and instruments too, which are not main stream and are very different tonally too.

Then there is mariachi... and that is a whole other range of stringed instruments!!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yjJDv1IeF8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yjJDv1IeF8I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stonesy

I am Gibsons 'REAL DEMOGRAPHIC' so I am brainwashed by cork fumes and voted Gibson.


----------



## MattKnight

*Another vote for Godin*

I have a Norman ST-68 and love it. Very plain to look at but oh so nice to play. I also had a Seagull S6 and think they are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## pattste

I was shopping for an acoustic guitar recently and played dozens between $1000 and $3000. I ended up buying a limited edition Gibson that I had tried last summer and kept thinking about. I did try several nice guitars including some by Larrivée and Boucher, as well as a Martin priced around $1100 which was incredible for the price. I did not play a single Taylor that I liked; how they can be amongst the best selling and most acclaimed guitars on the market is beyond me.


----------



## klutz27

I'm really surprised no one has voted for Takamine yet. I love mine, and they get my vote.


----------



## BigNorm

I also own a TAKAMINE...I know it's hard to think of all the model when listing a poll, but you forgot one of the most popular accoustic guitar in Canada. I own one and verry happy with it.
Where is TAKAMINE ! :smile:


----------



## Grenvilleter

I'm afraid I'll have to join the "Other" camp as many others here have done.
I guess I'll have to say my favorite guitar to play is a little known small factory built asian guitar known as Stanford.
There was only a few imported to N. America and I feel fortunate to have procured one. 

I still have in house Blueridge's, Morgan Monroe's, Revival's, Ovation's, Beneteau, Gibson's, Harmony, El Degas and a old Yamaki from the '70's but the Stanford is my fav sounding axe. It's very Martin-like sounding but just a "little more" IMO.


----------



## speedster

Martin guitars are my favourite, love the Mario Proulx's and kick my arse I didn't buy one 15 years ago when Mario was just starting out. He had a D18 model that just spoke to me !

Can't afford one today.........LOL

I have a D28 & a D18 1934 Golden Era Martins along with a D26 Johnson acoustic, Fender Strat, Epiphone ES 335 some bass's etc...

Can't beat the D18GE for tone and volume for bluegrass music....


----------



## Steadfastly

BigNorm said:


> I also own a TAKAMINE...I know it's hard to think of all the model when listing a poll, but you forgot one of the most popular accoustic guitar in Canada. I own one and verry happy with it.
> Where is TAKAMINE ! :smile:


Sorry, BigNorm: With only 10, I had to pick which ones to leave out. With 11 choices, Takamine would have made it as I was choosing between it and Ibanez. It looks like I made the wrong choice with Ibanez.

As to where Takamine is.....I know there is at least one in St. Catharines; at your house.:smile:


----------



## Lance Romance

1. Grit Laskin
2. David Wren
3. Bill Collings

I'm an other.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lance Romance said:


> 1. Grit Laskin
> 2. David Wren
> 3. Bill Collings
> 
> I'm an other.


Not only are you an "other", I've never heard of any of them. They must be all custom makers?


----------



## Mooh

Lance Romance said:


> 1. Grit Laskin
> 2. David Wren
> 3. Bill Collings
> 
> I'm an other.


Have you got the Laskin book? It's worth having.

I did a few recording sessions years ago with a guy who played a Wren (and a '58 Strat!). It was all gussied up with inlay but sounded like choirs of angels. Amazing guitar.

Which Collings do you have. I like them a lot but see precious few of them around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gusto5

Lance Romance said:


> 1. Grit Laskin
> 2. David Wren
> 3. Bill Collings
> 
> I'm an other.


These are pretty good guitars but I think I'll still prefer my larrivee over them. Maybe one day I'll pick up a Collings


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Alright, I'm gonna have to say that the list is not the best. Why on earth would you put Fender and Ibanez on there? Takamine is way better than either of those at making very good quality acoustics (I own an Ibanez so don't flame me). These lists are always kind of silly because everyone is gonna have a different opinion for what makes the best acoustic and it's usually gonna come down to what you have in your possession at the moment (or what you desire). Moreover, there are so many smaller builders who can give you the best bang for your buck if you know what to look for.

On Taylor bashing - why do people always have to go around slamming Taylors? If you don't like them - that's fine, but don't act like you know better than thousands of musicians out there who find them to be very good (I own 2 and they're top notch quality and excellent sound).

On Martin - there's probably no other acoustic guitar on the planet that so many people desire because they think they're the best. I can't tell you how many lousy guitarists I've seen in shops hacking away on a 3-5 grand Martin thinking somehow they must have that guitar. Yes there good - but unless you are too, please save your money and get a Seagull or Takamine.


----------



## pattste

Taylor bashing, JohnEsmokes? I didn't see any bashing in this thread. Unless you're referring to my comment. I made it clear that it was my opinion and obviously a minority opinion at that as they are very popular guitars. What's wrong with that? Am I not entitled to my opinion? Also, I said that I liked the Boucher guitars that I tried. So I guess I don't know what's good when talking about Taylor but I do know when talking about Boucher.


----------



## Graham

Guild for me


----------



## Howi

JohnEsmokes said:


> ....I can't tell you how many lousy guitarists I've seen in shops hacking away on a 3-5 grand Martin thinking somehow they must have that guitar. Yes there good - but unless you are too, please save your money and get a Seagull or Takamine....


I'm sorry, but what's wrong with that? Why can't a "lousy" (very subjective term btw) player enjoy playing on an high-end instrument if they have the money? Does it bother you to see a lesser player than you with more money than you?

So how good do I have to be so I can go in a L&M, try a Martin without embarrassing myself?

Personally, I enjoy going to a guitar shop, trying out guitars, listening to others try out guitars, without judging anyone I don't know.

Howi


----------



## bobb

Howi said:


> I'm sorry, but what's wrong with that? Why can't a "lousy" (very subjective term btw) player enjoy playing on an high-end instrument if they have the money? Does it bother you to see a lesser player than you with more money than you?
> 
> So how good do I have to be so I can go in a L&M, try a Martin without embarrassing myself?
> 
> Personally, I enjoy going to a guitar shop, trying out guitars, listening to others try out guitars, without judging anyone I don't know.
> 
> Howi


It's the lousy players with money that keep the guitar stores in business.


----------



## Howi

bobb said:


> It's the lousy players with money that keep the guitar stores in business.


So.... Let me try to wrap my head around this for a second....

You would like to see guitar stores out of business. Did I understand you correctly?

Howi


----------



## Starbuck

I think you landed in the wrong forum and no I dont think you understood Bobb Correctly.


----------



## Ship of fools

I do not think that was what Bobb said Howi, he is refrencing the fact that many of poor ( not finacially ) players go and buy lots of top end guitars, which is good for them and good for the stores and as I am not a lousy player I also try to keep buying and occasionally selling some of my guitars in some of these stores.
These kind of polls only show what some folks like and what some folks don't like, there is never going to be a right or wrong answer its whats good for you that matters and nothing more, there are just to many guitars out there for us to truely know which is the best and its always going to be subjective, like when someone says I don't like some Canadian brands ( no not me just a point I was trying to make ) it gets folks fired up becuase they do like that brand.Never take these things personal its a forum of ideas.Ship...........and trust me not everyone is going to like you or understand you or whatever, but its always going to be about music.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

Well put Ship


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Howi said:


> I'm sorry, but what's wrong with that? Why can't a "lousy" (very subjective term btw) player enjoy playing on an high-end instrument if they have the money? Does it bother you to see a lesser player than you with more money than you?
> 
> So how good do I have to be so I can go in a L&M, try a Martin without embarrassing myself?
> 
> Personally, I enjoy going to a guitar shop, trying out guitars, listening to others try out guitars, without judging anyone I don't know.
> 
> Howi


Using analogies and logic I will try to explain why this is NOT a good thing. Firstly think of other hobbies or pastimes that people indulge in. Skiing, painting, golf, automobiles etc..
1. unless you're a Alberto Tomba or Bode Miller you're not going to need the finest skis because it wont make a difference. If you're not PGA potential you're not gonna need or benefit from having the best/most expensive golf clubs. Lastly unless your Michael Schummacher or Lewis Hamilton you don't need to have the fastest car.

Why expensive guitars make bad players worse? Guitar enthusiast/players who haven't figured it out yet seem to think that if they buy a Martin D28 or Collins or Taylor 518ce (I don't really know the models so bear with me) that somehow there guitar playing will improve or that they will enjoy it more. THIS IS WRONG!! Guitar is an instrument and nothing more. Some of the best players honed their craft on some of the cheapest instruments because they had no access/money to better equipment. What propelled these guitarists to do so was not the LOVE of the INSTRUMENT, rather it was the LOVE of MUSIC that made them great - guitar just happened to be the INSTRUMENT that they had access too. 

We live in such an obscenely decadent time that we not only have 200 boxes of cereal to chose from at the supermarket but even more guitars to chose from at the local music store. Just take a look a couple thousand miles south at Haiti and see people who - literally - don't have a pot to piss in or even a drink of clean water (whilst we sit here in perfect surroundings mulling over such utter trivialities as which instrument is gonna win a popularity contest). Every goddamn guitar forum is exactly the same. Nobody talks about playing or techniques or great songs or inspirational figures. All they talk about is : what guitar is best, what has the nicest body, which one is most popular, has the nicest headstock, martin or taylor, collins or larrivee, takamine vs. yamaha, blah blah blah....

Great guitars make bad players worse because it's the worst motivation. Do you really think splurging thousands on instruments will some how unlock the holy grail of your playing? REALLY??? A really fine instrument can make a bad player sound worse because they are so finely made and sounding that every little nuance will be amplified. I would say that 90% of players never need to spend more than $500.00 on a guitar (and you can get a splendid one for under that price tage). Find the motivation in yourself to play. When you start making a living off your craft or you really start turning heads then you can think about upgrading. Wasting your money on the best instruments is foolish and nonsensical. Let the playing and music motivate and remember that a guitar is ONLY an instrument and never ANYTHING else. It will only come alive once you can truly make it so.

Reverend Gary Davis was once asked about his guitar "that guitar looks like it sounds fantastic" the interviewer said.
"It doesn't sound like a DAMN THING!!" he exclaimed "... unless you can play it"

Guitar is an instrument and nothing more. Learn that and your already halfway there...
The best guitars allow the best players to have the optimal sound and feel that they require in they're attempt to translate the true nature of the universe (or God as some people refer to).


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

nicely put as well


----------



## ronmac

Trying to win friends here, are we?

I can understand that you may feel this way, but there is no need to insist that the rest of the world adopt your logic model. Chill, man.

What I buy, what I play and how I do it is nobody's business but mine. I have instruments ranging in price from a $6 yard sale special to "boutique" instruments costing several thousand. I worked hard to be able to afford them and I can tell you that I truly enjoy playing them all. 

Peace.


----------



## Starbuck

JohnEsmokes said:


> Why expensive guitars make bad players worse? Guitar enthusiast/players who haven't figured it out yet seem to think that if they buy a Martin D28 or Collins or Taylor 518ce (I don't really know the models so bear with me) that somehow there guitar playing will improve or that they will enjoy it more. THIS IS WRONG!! Guitar is an instrument and nothing more. Some of the best players honed their craft on some of the cheapest instruments because they had no access/money to better equipment. What propelled these guitarists to do so was not the LOVE of the INSTRUMENT, rather it was the LOVE of MUSIC that made them great - guitar just happened to be the INSTRUMENT that they had access too.
> Great guitars make bad players worse because it's the worst motivation. Do you really think splurging thousands on instruments will some how unlock the holy grail of your playing? REALLY??? A really fine instrument can make a bad player sound worse because they are so finely made and sounding that every little nuance will be amplified. I would say that 90% of players never need to spend more than $500.00 on a guitar (and you can get a splendid one for under that price tage). Find the motivation in yourself to play. When you start making a living off your craft or you really start turning heads then you can think about upgrading. Wasting your money on the best instruments is foolish and nonsensical. Let the playing and music motivate and remember that a guitar is ONLY an instrument and never ANYTHING else. It will only come alive once you can truly make it so.


Sounds like so pretzel logic to me. Do you really believe that someone who has been toiling away learning on, say a $150 Washburn or Yamaha, who suddenly has the $$ and the inclination to pickup a $2500 Taylor, or Martic etc. Is NOT going to notice SOME benefit? Puleese.

Yes we are decadant, we are wastrels, The situation is Haiti is a horrible, horrible disaster. Arguing about which guitar is better isn't going to change that. This poll is like Ship said sharing information.


----------



## Howi

Starbuck said:


> I think you landed in the wrong forum and no I dont think you understood Bobb Correctly.


You're quite right. It appears I've misunderstood Bobb. However I believe I'm in the right forum. 



Ship of fools said:


> I do not think that was what Bobb said Howi, he is refrencing the fact that many of poor ( not finacially ) players go and buy lots of top end guitars, which is good for them and good for the stores and as I am not a lousy player I also try to keep buying and occasionally selling some of my guitars in some of these stores.
> These kind of polls only show what some folks like and what some folks don't like, there is never going to be a right or wrong answer its whats good for you that matters and nothing more, there are just to many guitars out there for us to truely know which is the best and its always going to be subjective, like when someone says I don't like some Canadian brands ( no not me just a point I was trying to make ) it gets folks fired up becuase they do like that brand.Never take these things personal its a forum of ideas.Ship...........and trust me not everyone is going to like you or understand you or whatever, but its always going to be about music.


I'm sorry I misunderstood Bobb. And I agree with you that there is no right or wrong with guitars; it's all personal preference. I always wondered why there are people who buy the Pontiac Aztek but at the end of the day, it's not my money and I won't hold grudges against people that do buy it.



JohnEsmokes said:


> Using analogies and logic I will try to explain why this is NOT a good thing. Firstly think of other hobbies or pastimes that people indulge in. Skiing, painting, golf, automobiles etc..
> 1. unless you're a Alberto Tomba or Bode Miller you're not going to need the finest skis because it wont make a difference. If you're not PGA potential you're not gonna need or benefit from having the best/most expensive golf clubs. Lastly unless your Michael Schummacher or Lewis Hamilton you don't need to have the fastest car.


100% completely agree.
However, I believe people can spend their hard earned money (whether rich or poor) any way they like. No doubt the advantages of a fine pair of skis or high performance automobile can be unleashed more in the hands of pros. On the other hand, it also doesn't bother me that some people just love guitars, whether it's Ibanez or Martin, regardless of their skill level.



JohnEsmokes said:


> Why expensive guitars make bad players worse? ....Guitar is an instrument and nothing more. Learn that and your already halfway there...
> The best guitars allow the best players to have the optimal sound and feel that they require in they're attempt to translate the true nature of the universe (or God as some people refer to).


Again, you're absolutely right. 
I guess I didn't make myself very clear, my bad.

See, my perspective is a little different from yours. You look at guitars as a tool to make great music. This is of course true, but to some (including myself), guitars are also works of art and possessions sought after by many. We realize that the figured tops and pretty inlays and bindings won't make us better players, but they're nice. Think about the '59 LPs. People don't buy them because they think they'll magically transform into a guitar god with the holy grail in hand. People buy them because they want it, and they can afford to. 

Personally, there are a lot of guitars out there I'd love to have in my home, for no other reasons than the fact that they're cool and pretty. Do I know how to bust out the blues on a ES-335? Nope! Would I buy one if money is no object? You bet!

You can't blame the forum members for talking guitars all day long, and going guitar crazy about _"what has the nicest body, which one is most popular, has the nicest headstock, martin or taylor, collins or larrivee, takamine vs. yamaha, blah blah blah...."_; this is, after all, a guitar forum. 

Racing is actually my biggest hobby, and guitars only fit the in-between times. Every time I hit the racetrack I see Civics and Miatas eating Porsches and Ferraris. I guess I'm used to seeing talented individuals with almost nothing, but out-performing others with much more expensive tools/equipments. On the other hand, I don't hate on the guy with the Ferrari. He's got money and how he chooses to spend it is none of my business. I still want his Ferrari. 

These are just my opinions anyways. 

Howi


----------



## JohnEsmokes

ronmac said:


> Trying to win friends here, are we?
> 
> I can understand that you may feel this way, but there is no need to insist that the rest of the world adopt your logic model. Chill, man.
> 
> What I buy, what I play and how I do it is nobody's business but mine. I have instruments ranging in price from a $6 yard sale special to "boutique" instruments costing several thousand. I worked hard to be able to afford them and I can tell you that I truly enjoy playing them all.
> 
> Peace.


I'm not insisting anything other than stating what I believe (IMHO) to be the truth. I know it's the truth because it's common sense. I sincerely doubt Micheal Jordan ever obsessed over a particular basketball or pair of shoes when he was practicing to become the best. Guy Lafleur used the same pair of skates his whole career while they were practically falling off his feet. 

The big guitar companies LOVE you guys. They really do. I mean it's "hook, line and sinker" or "lobsters in the pot" (J. Parizeau). I bet most people these days get GAS only because of the internet and forums like these. They don't really need to even try that hard because you people do the selling for them. Moreover, I bet most people already choose their guitar long before they even try it just because of hype machine. 

You say "it's nobody's business but mine" well of course but... you are in a public forum and I'm not one of these "nice" fellas who's too afraid to contradict your opinion. 

I tell you one last thing that is as true and plain as the nose on your face: material objects can never give you true happiness. A fellow my mother used to work with dreamed of owning a Porsche all his life. He had photographs in his locker (in high school), and in his office in later years had blown up pictures on his wall. When he turned 56 he finally got his Porsche and everybody was happy for him for finally achieving his lifelong dream. When my Mom told me the story my response was "what a ****ing idiot". He died a few years later.


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Good post Howie. You understand what I'm saying but also clearly demonstrate why it doesn't really matter because people will do what ever they want with their hard-earned money. To me it's the old classic "not seeing the forest for the trees" whole thing. I understand that there's the whole luthier appreciation aspect of instruments (the fine details, woods, etc..) but I would think that it would be more apt to discuss those things in a Luthier type forum - or a forum dedicated to the "body" of guitars. When I think of "acoustic guitar" I think of the music and all the phenomenal players and ideas that come forth.


----------



## ronmac

I don't resent your arguments as much as the insistence of calling people "idiots" just because they don't adopt your line of thinking. Learn to respect others and the same will usually be returned.


----------



## JohnEsmokes

I never called anyone on this board an "idiot" and if you got that from my story then that says a lot more about you than me.


----------



## ronmac

> my response was "what a ****ing idiot"


Cars or guitars, it doesn't really matter. I would expect that you would treat folks here the same as you do those off-line. Your tone is condescending and immature, so my comment stands.

Tiime to play some guitar...


----------



## JohnEsmokes

ronmac said:


> Cars or guitars, it doesn't really matter. I would expect that you would treat folks here the same as you do those off-line. Your tone is condescending and immature, so my comment stands.
> 
> Tiime to play some guitar...


No buddy, your reaction is "immature". If my tone condescending that's because there's some truth in it (and you know what they say about the truth). Furthermore I find it ironic that you mention "treating folks" the same as offline. It's funny how the internet works that way - the ones who are anonymous are far more likely to say the more inflammatory thing - YET - the ones who choose to reveal themselves are much more likely to lie or at least refrain from stating their most frank opinions. Thus you get a sort of "leveling" happening that makes for interesting debates (in other words - both are full of it much of the time).
Admittedly I wouldn't be so blunt if I was speaking face to face or through my true identity - but that is precisely what we do ever single day in our silly little lives - lie. Much of the time this is necessary in order to avoid confrontation or avoid hurting peoples feelings but... I'm sure most would agree with me that it is refreshing to voice one's opinion from time to time.
Thus here we are in this little charade called the internet voicing our opinions. I don't think I've ever found anyone's opinion in my history of blogging insulting or demeaning to myself. Probably cause I don't really give a damn what other people think of my opinions and because I really believe what I say is true (through my own limited sphere of reference).


----------



## Swervin55

Well, you're making quite the impression here. So, using your logic, what limit would you say I should pay for a hockey stick (just an average player) or my car (I don't race, but I like nice cars) or my camera (not a professional but I like to take nice pictures) and so on and so on?

I suspect that you are an extremely frustrated individual, but there's usually one on every forum. That's what really appealed to me about this forum. There didn't seem to be any of you, until now. 

Look, I work hard for my money and I spend it when and how I choose regardless of my abilities or talents and I don't need you or anyone else (except my wife) telling me otherwise, even if it's only their opinion. The truth is my gear is far better than I am as a player, but I'm not about to apologize for that. Sometimes you get more respect by keeping your opinions to yourself. You are trolling here, pure and simple. The OP's intentions were innocent. Try and respect that.

Swervin


----------



## Ship of fools

*Okay lets stop now*

Can we agree to disagree and let this not get personal with each other, again there is no right answer except that of the MODERATOR who decides if this has gone on long enough, let us get back to the OP of this and talk guitars and who cares who buys what and for what reason.Ship


----------



## ronmac

I'm good with that... Sorry, OP

Of the guitar brands that you listed, I prefer Larrivee, having owned a few and currently down to one, an L body.

My acoustic of choice, regardless of brand, is Bourgeois. I own two (_and I play them well_


----------



## Swervin55

Ship of fools said:


> Can we agree to disagree and let this not get personal with each other, again there is no right answer except that of the MODERATOR who decides if this has gone on long enough, let us get back to the OP of this and talk guitars and who cares who buys what and for what reason.Ship


I second that emotion...and I apologize.

Swervin


----------



## Howi

I also apologize for going off tangent. Back to guitars.

I just picked up my first acoustic. It's Taylor GA-3. I got it used with a couple of repaired cracks for a good price. I love how it plays and sounds, and voted for Taylor!

Wierd thing is, I've also tried a few high end Taylors ($2k +), GS series, which are supposed to sound even fuller and more balanced than the GA. However, I just really don't like their sound. Maybe I was just too shy to really hit it in the stores; I have a feeling that the GS really comes on alive when you hit it. The GA suits me and my playing style perfectly.

Howi


----------



## Steadfastly

JohnEsmokes said:


> Using analogies and logic I will try to explain why this is NOT a good thing. Firstly think of other hobbies or pastimes that people indulge in. Skiing, painting, golf, automobiles etc..
> 1. unless you're a Alberto Tomba or Bode Miller you're not going to need the finest skis because it wont make a difference.


Some of what you say makes sense but obviously you are not much of a skier because even an intermediate skier can benefit from better skis.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ian John

I would like one of each! Name brands don't mean much to me compared to the voice of the guitar. I have tried bad ones from all makers and have come across killer ones from all makers, down to playing one you like... I watched a father and son trying to pick out a 12 string at a shop the other day playing them all. They were struggling because a godin guitar sounded the best to them (me too) but the name brand was not as big to them as the Taylor of second choice. It was great to see the sales rep tell them that the Godin guitar was just as good and the best bang for the buck. The dad thought it was great because it saved him money!

Regards Ian


----------



## JohnEsmokes

FlipFlopFly said:


> Some of what you say makes sense but obviously you are not much of a skier because even an intermediate skier can benefit from better skis.:food-smiley-004:


It's not about better - it's about the best. I'll tell you straight up that you can find an awesome guitar for $300.00 that will likely last you a lifetime and possibly take you to the next level - when you're ready for something handmade. Many people come on to guitar forums thinking they can get answers to how to achieve the "Holy Grail" of tone. I'll tell you a little secret about playing guitar: it's 95% practice/playing/technique/soul and 5% actual guitar brand. Which essentially means that a top guitarist will take any functional guitar and make it perform and make the tone sound amazing. Many of the great guitarists of the past were playing factory made Harmonys because they could afford nothing else. 
I mentioned before my story in my thread (that was shut down) about how I went into a guitar store when I started with $1,500 and was determined to walk out with a cadilllac until the salesman (out of his own utter unselfishness) convinced me that it was a waste of money - I got an awesome Seagull instead and it was one of the best decisions of my life. 
I see so many guitarists who really can't play at all try to strum or pick something like Stairway to Heaven in guitar shops on 3-5 thousand dollar Taylor/Martins etc... I always want to tell them that they are making a mistake. I know all the guitar aficionados on this board already hate me but that's the way I feel.
We're privileged in our society to have such enormous selection. Get what's right for you and forget about the names. If you do - I promise you'll thank me one day (or maybe remember me saying so). 
I'm giving excellent advice and I many will be offended but they know (deep down inside) I'm right.


----------



## Ian John

I do not think a $300 guitar is the best price level for a great guitar for a player to have for a lifetime. I can wear frets and neck finishes in a year or two just playing for fun! Can't get a fret job for $20 can you? If you think your getting great tone out of a $300 guitar I would suggest playing a few more. I hear you and agree to a small degree! Some guitars have that Holy grail tone. The player plays the tune and the guitar has the tone

Regards Ian


----------



## Scottone

JohnEsmokes said:


> It's not about better - it's about the best. I'll tell you straight up that you can find an awesome guitar for $300.00 that will likely last you a lifetime and possibly take you to the next level - when you're ready for something handmade. .


I think your definition of awesome is different than mine. You can certainly find a decent playing and ok sounding guitar for $300.

Not sure why you're so passionate about how other people spend their hard earned dollars. If the basement players with good jobs weren't buying these guitars, there would be no small luthier industry. Even beginner players will sound better on a high end instrument, which in turn could inspire them to get better. So if they can afford to shell out the cash, then where is the harm?


----------



## ronmac

JohnEsmokes said:


> Get what's right for you ....


Now that is good advice. It doesn't matter the brand, the price or the level of talent or committment the player has to the instrument. It is all about someone finding what works for them, and that could be a very inexpensive build or something someone else feel is excessive conspicuous consumption.

"Get what's right for you..."

It is up to "us" to be at peace with the decisions other people make when selecting an instrument, even if we disagree.


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Yes Ron, that's what I mean. I'm not here to piss on mediocore players who have excellent instruments (that's their choice and wallet - and nothing I do or say is gonna stop the GAS-omatics). I'll I'm trying to do is tell the newcomer/novice or recovering GAS sufferers that there are things that are far more important than what's on the headstock. If you follow the right path you'll eventually end up with a great guitar anyway and be happier that you played for the right reasons.


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Scottone said:


> Not sure why you're so passionate about how other people spend their hard earned dollars. If the basement players with good jobs weren't buying these guitars, there would be no small luthier industry. Even beginner players will sound better on a high end instrument, which in turn could inspire them to get better. So if they can afford to shell out the cash, then where is the harm?


Actually I'm trying to save them their "hard-earned dollars". Just because you have a huge industry making guitars doesn't necessarily mean they're made any better. The reason why people like old Martins and Nationals so much is because they were so well made at the time (These guitars go for ridiculous amounts now in auctions). Back then there wasn't nearly as many guitarists but you could still find really good guitars (like cheap Harmonys). Moreover, the "name" brands now have far bigger manufacturing plants and, thus, you have more of a production line product (albeit still well made) not quite the same as having luthiers hand making them. I would argue that the industry is great for making affordable guitars now (under $500) but the difference between now and then with high-end guitars is negligable. In other words I don't think it really helps keeping costs down or producing better instruments - it just allows for major manufacturers to produce and sell more.


----------



## Ian John

You have taken a hard battle! sound over matter! But can you play it again with more feeling!!!! I dare you play it twice!!

Regards Ian


----------



## WannabeGood

So what was it that John Fogerty sang about?...........Oh yeah..........Its* Deja Vu* all over again........The bottom line of what JohnEsmokes is saying about it not mattering what name is on the headstock has been said on this forum more often than I can shake a stick at and has not received anyway near this kind of response. He has cast the bait and you have swallowed it hook, line and sinker. Debate and spirited discussions can be healthy and fun but lets at least change the topic.

Regards,

Oh and to the poll.........I have a late 70's Ovation that I like very much as well as a Hondo Hummingbird that has a nice sound...... at least to my ears.


----------



## Starbuck

Of course we have! we're argumentative, But just go look in the "let's see your acoustics" at the beaut HE posted!! LOL!!!! Troll, Troll. WTF is UP with some people! Trying to disrupt our harmony!


----------



## simescan

Starbuck said:


> Of course we have! we're argumentative, But just go look in the "let's see your acoustics" at the beaut HE posted!! LOL!!!! Troll, Troll. WTF is UP with some people! Trying to disrupt our harmony!


Contradiction from his part there!...


----------



## guitarman2

pattste said:


> Taylor bashing, JohnEsmokes? I didn't see any bashing in this thread. Unless you're referring to my comment. I made it clear that it was my opinion and obviously a minority opinion at that as they are very popular guitars. What's wrong with that? Am I not entitled to my opinion? Also, I said that I liked the Boucher guitars that I tried. So I guess I don't know what's good when talking about Taylor but I do know when talking about Boucher.



I'm with you on Taylors. I admit they are great quality guitars but just not my cup of tea. I've loved Martin dreds for over 30 years ( I guess that must make me one of those music shop hacks johnEsmokes is talking about)
Having been raised in the Bluegrass culture its just the sound I've come to love. My HD28V is the best Martin I've ever owned. I've owned a D28, HD28 and many years ago a sigma.
Back when I bought my HD28 a few years ago, I was about 3 hours going back and forth between the HD28 and the 810 Taylor. It was about the closest I've come to buying a Taylor. Taylors just play like butter but its the Martin tone that speaks to me.


----------



## guitarman2

JohnEsmokes said:


> Guitar is an instrument and nothing more.


I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Ship of fools

JohnEsmokes said:


> Actually I'm trying to save them their "hard-earned dollars".
> Did you ask them first if they wanted you to save them their hard earned dollars, because I have to tell you John doesn't sound like anybody wants you to save them from spending thier money, and honestly isn't that what turns the wheels of the economy when folks spend their money on foolish things like very nice and expensive guitars.
> And I am sorry but a guitar is much more then just a tool to some of us, its many things to many people and you're just going to have to except the fact that you are in the minority on your opinion here and all over the world. I know to many great players who would much rather play on a great instrument then a $300.00 guitar which may be okay to play on, but it often requires much more work to make it sound like a great guitar, and yes I do have the chops to back up my statement as a matter of fact not opinion.Ship...............just a decent guitar player who might know a thing or two about what might be good and not so good


----------



## -TJ-

on a related note, and I appologize for further feeding the troll but I have been playing since I was a kid, primarily electric.... I have owned a half decent generic MIK acoustic that fittingly enough cost about $320 so right in the range where we are supposedly finding instruments that fit all our needs..... while it was fine, I went on with this acoustic for over 12 years and was never really inspired....

almost three years ago I went out and bought a $1500 TAK and that opened my eyes to what a good acoustic should sound like, and it was truly inspirational..... since then I have invested quite a bit more money (about $6000 into three more guitars) into my acoustics and have found great joy and inspiration from them, to the point I have not played my electrics in about 5 months, and even then it was second to my acoustics....

If I had not made that leap to a better guitar, I would not have realised my real love for playing acoustic.... which was something I always wanted to have, but could never achieve because of a mediocre and uninspiring instrument

While I agree that for a child starting out, it really does not matter since they may give up after a year or so.... if you are an adult, regardless of your skill level, if you can afford it, go out and buy yourself something nice, it will serve as inspiration and bring you joy to play it, and provide joy of ownership...

life is short, so play a nice a guitar while you can


----------



## JohnEsmokes

Ship of fools said:


> JohnEsmokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm trying to save them their "hard-earned dollars".
> Did you ask them first if they wanted you to save them their hard earned dollars, because I have to tell you John doesn't sound like anybody wants you to save them from spending thier money, and honestly isn't that what turns the wheels of the economy when folks spend their money on foolish things like very nice and expensive guitars.
> And I am sorry but a guitar is much more then just a tool to some of us, its many things to many people and you're just going to have to except the fact that you are in the minority on your opinion here and all over the world. I know to many great players who would much rather play on a great instrument then a $300.00 guitar which may be okay to play on, but it often requires much more work to make it sound like a great guitar, and yes I do have the chops to back up my statement as a matter of fact not opinion.Ship...............just a decent guitar player who might know a thing or two about what might be good and not so good
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Ship - I understand your opinion. This is a thread that pertains to guitars and which "brand" people prefer. I make the argument that people should focus more on playing and not worry about brands and I get labled "troll". I realize my intellect and experience my be beyond many in this board but - can you honestly say that I'm wrong? People will do what they do and you'll continue to obsess over headstocks and I'll continue to say forget the brand. Still, I'd wager my viewpoint (albeit contentious) makes for a good discussion.
Click to expand...


----------



## ronmac

> I realize my intellect and experience my be beyond many in this board


I knowed their wuz a rezon I didn't get it. Now I does... Thanks Mister


----------



## Howi

ronmac said:


> I knowed their wuz a rezon I didn't get it. Now I does... Thanks Mister


LOL....

Howi


----------



## torndownunit

Late to the thread. I gotta put myself amongst the Taylor fans. Even the budget friendly 110 is a great guitar. An Ebony board and bridge are nice features at that price point.

But... the tone of Taylor's is totally a love/hate thing. I understand why some people dislike them so much. But, if the sound appeals to you, which is does to me, they are beautiful sounding instruments. I play a lot of super fast Rockabilly strumming, and something about the clarity and definition (not to mention the projection) of the Taylors seems to really work well for me.


----------



## -TJ-

back to the point of the thread....

and I dont know if anybody brought this up yet, but I would say one flaw is that this poll doesnt take into account budget....

The choices sample guitar brands that cater all the way from $200 budget models to 5-10K models.... while thats great and all, I am sure that while many people playing or voting for the lower end models are quite happy with their purchases, I am also certain (having been there myself and I am sure everyone else has too) that the purchases were influenced by budget/price point rather than true brand preference...


----------



## Steadfastly

JohnEsmokes said:


> It's not about better - it's about the best. I'll tell you straight up that you can find an awesome guitar for $300.00 that will likely last you a lifetime and possibly take you to the next level - when you're ready for something handmade. Many people come on to guitar forums thinking they can get answers to how to achieve the "Holy Grail" of tone. I'll tell you a little secret about playing guitar: it's 95% practice/playing/technique/soul and 5% actual guitar brand. Which essentially means that a top guitarist will take any functional guitar and make it perform and make the tone sound amazing. Many of the great guitarists of the past were playing factory made Harmonys because they could afford nothing else.
> I mentioned before my story in my thread (that was shut down) about how I went into a guitar store when I started with $1,500 and was determined to walk out with a cadilllac until the salesman (out of his own utter unselfishness) convinced me that it was a waste of money - I got an awesome Seagull instead and it was one of the best decisions of my life.
> I see so many guitarists who really can't play at all try to strum or pick something like Stairway to Heaven in guitar shops on 3-5 thousand dollar Taylor/Martins etc... I always want to tell them that they are making a mistake. I know all the guitar aficionados on this board already hate me but that's the way I feel.
> We're privileged in our society to have such enormous selection. Get what's right for you and forget about the names. If you do - I promise you'll thank me one day (or maybe remember me saying so).
> I'm giving excellent advice and I many will be offended but they know (deep down inside) I'm right.


John: I don't think you are 100% right but perhaps edging 75%. It's true that the player will make a guitar sound either good or bad because of his playing and an amateur will sound just as awful on an excellent guitar as he will on a cheap one. However, when you get a very good guitarist on an excellent guitar and then put him on one of obvoius inferior quality, you can't help but notice the difference. I too have a S&P Cedar 6 and it is a nice guitar with nice tone. I have played a $3000.00 Taylor and the two don't compare. I still think $3000.00 is way too much but there is a big difference in sound. Now, give Godin their due, I have not tried one of their better guitars that sell in the $1000.00 range. They may be comparable to a $3000.00 Taylor or Gibson. Regards, Flip.


----------



## AOS99

*Tayor Guitars are amazing!*

I recently had the opportunity to borrow a beautiful Taylor Acoustic from one of my very close friends. I was amazed with the warm sweet tones that it produced and the clear humid natural sound that the wood helped to create. the Ebony fretboard, bridge and pearl inlays just accentuated the experience though i do not find them fully necessary. The one disadvantage that i DID find with this particular guitar was that it did not have an input for amp playback so i was limited to imagining what it would sound like played through a marshall tube. Although that this was a very minor setback, this guitar remains to be my all time favorite. Despite the sometimes pricey cost of them, i remain with the fact that Taylor's are superbly well-made guitars and i reccomend them to any TRUE guitar lover.

Peace,

Patrick
AOS99


----------



## Steadfastly

AOS99 said:


> I recently had the opportunity to borrow a beautiful Taylor Acoustic from one of my very close friends. I was amazed with the warm sweet tones that it produced and the clear humid natural sound that the wood helped to create. the Ebony fretboard, bridge and pearl inlays just accentuated the experience though i do not find them fully necessary. The one disadvantage that i DID find with this particular guitar was that it did not have an input for amp playback so i was limited to imagining what it would sound like played through a marshall tube. Although that this was a very minor setback, this guitar remains to be my all time favorite. Despite the sometimes pricey cost of them, i remain with the fact that Taylor's are superbly well-made guitars and i reccomend them to any TRUE guitar lover.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Patrick
> AOS99


Patrick: Can I get a loan with your recommendation?:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck

Sure but that's the beauty of it isn't it? Ya gotta start somewhere, weather on a beat up old hand me down, or that $250 washburn or Fender starter pack. Then if you have the inclination and the money the range is limitless. Guitars are a beautiful thing! Personally I do think it's foolish to start out on an expensive guitar as you everone want to _play_ guitar, but most don't realise the amount of dedication and sweat that goes into becomming good, let alone great. sigh... I don't have time to be either at the moment, but I can always dream...

p.s I love, love, love my Taylor GS8!


----------



## allthumbs56

My "Forever Acoustic" is my old Yamaki. When she selected me in 1976 I tried dozens and dozens of candidates in all price ranges, Martins, Gibsons, Guilds, hand-mades - didn't matter. I had a budget of 2 grand and ended up spending less than 500 bucks.

Over thirty years later, and always on the lookout for another, I have yet to have her equal in my hands.


----------



## corailz

I go with "others"...i really like my StoneBridge!!


----------



## Ship of fools

*Allthumbs*

This is exactley what my blog is all about really lots of folks think its my way of bitching about how we don't get along but its about folks getting excited about thier guitar collection and it raises my blood pressure because I get dragged along with their enthusiasim, so let me show you why and swap some guitar porn here.
allthumbs here is my Yamaki that gets me so excited to play for others
































So now I would love to see more like this.You know when these guitar were made they were considered to be very pricey at the time of over a $1000.00 and back then that was a ton of money.Ship


----------



## zontar

Nice looking guitar there Ship.


----------



## allthumbs56

Ship of fools said:


> This is exactley what my blog is all about really lots of folks think its my way of bitching about how we don't get along but its about folks getting excited about thier guitar collection and it raises my blood pressure because I get dragged along with their enthusiasim, so let me show you why and swap some guitar porn here.
> allthumbs here is my Yamaki that gets me so excited to play for others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I would love to see more like this.You know when these guitar were made they were considered to be very pricey at the time of over a $1000.00 and back then that was a ton of money.Ship


That's truly some beautiful wood, Ship.

What's the logo? My knowledge of Yamakis is very limited. I s that a signature model?

I'll have to dig up some pics of mine. I don't even know the model # but I believe it was made as a Martin (D-28?) copy.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

Thats gorgeous Ship. I bet she plays even better than she looks.
What kind of wood is the pickguard?


OSBM


----------



## Ship of fools

*Yep she does*

And its funny because I had never heard of these guitars till very recently. Its a guitar that Yamaki made for Washburn from the mid 80's tilll the early 93.
This one is a D-68S(W) Harvest, dread style with a solid spruce top and three piece rosewood back and sides and thats a rosewood pickguard. It has a 5 piece rosewood and mahogany neck and has a maple/rosewood binding and rosette and the inlay on the head is abalone and of course that satin finish is ti die for.Ship
and allthumbs we do have someone who is right on about Yamaki's sneakypete has sent me a ton of info regarding them and he really seems to know his stuff, so get some pics up and we'll see if we can't get your I.D'ed 
And this is why I still get excited like a little school girl.


----------



## allthumbs56

Ship of fools said:


> And its funny because I had never heard of these guitars till very recently. Its a guitar that Yamaki made for Washburn from the mid 80's tilll the early 93.
> This one is a D-68S(W) Harvest, dread style with a solid spruce top and three piece rosewood back and sides and thats a rosewood pickguard. It has a 5 piece rosewood and mahogany neck and has a maple/rosewood binding and rosette and the inlay on the head is abalone and of course that satin finish is ti die for.Ship
> and allthumbs we do have someone who is right on about Yamaki's sneakypete has sent me a ton of info regarding them and he really seems to know his stuff, so get some pics up and we'll see if we can't get your I.D'ed
> And this is why I still get excited like a little school girl.


They made as fine or finer an acoustic "copy" as the electric copies Tokai was making in the mid 70's to mid 80's. When I siad that I had yet to find her equal, I meant it. I did play a very nice, and nice looking Taylor last year that I was tempted to purchase but my wife in her infinite wisdom just asked "why?" and I couldn't argue ............ so I bought an SG instead :food-smiley-004:


----------



## eric_b

I bought a new Yamaki in '75, I don't recall the model, for about $400. It was a nicely built guitar, it looked great, but I never quite "bonded" with it; the neck didn't feel quite right to me, tone wasn't really great, so I sold it about a year later. 
I've got a poor quality picture I took with a Kodak Instamatic of it and a strat I had, from '75, if anyone's interested, online here:
http://eb.info.tm/strat_yamaki.html


----------



## Ship of fools

*Hey Eric*

very nice Yamaki and thats a sweet Strat I sure as heck wish I hadn't sold off all of mine now, I couldn't begin to afford to replace them today with out some serious coinage.Ship do you remember the model of her the Yamaki


----------



## eric_b

Yeah my ass is still sore from the number of times I've kicked myself for selling the strat... LOL... No I don't recall the Yamaki model, sorry.


----------



## allthumbs56

eric_b said:


> I bought a new Yamaki in '75, I don't recall the model, for about $400. It was a nicely built guitar, it looked great, but I never quite "bonded" with it; the neck didn't feel quite right to me, tone wasn't really great, so I sold it about a year later.
> I've got a poor quality picture I took with a Kodak Instamatic of it and a strat I had, from '75, if anyone's interested, online here:
> http://eb.info.tm/strat_yamaki.html


As you say, the picture is not that great, but your old Yamaki does look very similar to mine. I don't know how much you remember but mine has a fancy herringbone strip down the center of the back and the fret markers were little diamond-crosses rather than just dots. I'm not sure what you didn't like about the neck but mine does have a distinct V shape to it. Perhaps that didn't feel right in your hand. I have always found mine to take some effort to play but have found the rewards to be worth it. Sorry you didn't bond with yours.


----------



## itf?

Guild D-55 is by far my favourite acoustic. I currently own a 1993 model that is a real canon with a nice midrange bite that cuts through the mix quite well.


----------



## eric_b

allthumbs56 said:


> As you say, the picture is not that great, but your old Yamaki does look very similar to mine. I don't know how much you remember but mine has a fancy herringbone strip down the center of the back and the fret markers were little diamond-crosses rather than just dots. I'm not sure what you didn't like about the neck but mine does have a distinct V shape to it. Perhaps that didn't feel right in your hand. I have always found mine to take some effort to play but have found the rewards to be worth it. Sorry you didn't bond with yours.


No worries, preferences on how a guitar plays and feels can be quite different. I didn't like the strat all that much either, actually <ducks>.


----------



## notjoeaverage

FlipFlopFly said:


> John: I don't think you are 100% right but perhaps edging 75%. It's true that the player will make a guitar sound either good or bad because of his playing and an amateur will sound just as awful on an excellent guitar as he will on a cheap one. However, when you get a very good guitarist on an excellent guitar and then put him on one of obvoius inferior quality, you can't help but notice the difference. I too have a S&P Cedar 6 and it is a nice guitar with nice tone. I have played a $3000.00 Taylor and the two don't compare. I still think $3000.00 is way too much but there is a big difference in sound. Now, give Godin their due, I have not tried one of their better guitars that sell in the $1000.00 range. They may be comparable to a $3000.00 Taylor or Gibson. Regards, Flip.


I have a Norman ST 68 CW w/ Fishman Prefixpro MSRP was $1200 I bought it new around '03 I played it for the first time at a local open mic two weeks ago. We usually get at leat half a dozen guitarists over 40 who have been or still are gigin for almost 20 yrs and the usual 20 somethings who all want to the next HERO. Most of them came up and asked me about the Norman it's sound impressed a lot of guys who supplement their income by playin weekends. I had just 2 days before changed the bridge pins to Ebony and have since made my own compensated bone saddle, so the tone is even better now. I was origanally lookin for a B20 High Gloss CW about half the price and would have been a great first guitar, but they didn't have one in stock and wouldn't be able to get one for months. I tried Taylors and Martins in th 2-3.5 K range and found that for the comparable tone on the rosewood models it didn't make sense to pay a grand plus more for things that look pretty like the rosette, binding and fretboarrd markers. I will buy a 12 string A/E Taylor with a CW in either rosewood or maple, due to shoulder issues a GS or GA body would be a better fit and in my opinion Taylor12s are about the best non-boutique 12, since Guild has been taken over by Fender or Gibson can't remember.

"If you play it and you like it, buy it, yours is the only opinion that matters, since yours is the only wallet being emptied."


----------



## itf?

Other. My #1 would definitely have to be my Guild D-55.

Martin's can be beautiful (i once found a D-35 i loved...still sorry I let it pass by) but they're too inconsistent to give a good rating IMO.

Ibanez makes beautiful, road worthy, reasonably priced acoustics.


----------



## -TJ-

added another Takamine to my collection this weekend, yet still, no Tak on the list


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck

I picked other, lean towards Taylor lately. I have liked every guitar, past & present that I've owned, the one that probably means the most to me is the 1st one I bought brand new,a '79 12 string yamaki. most people haven't heard of it, I almost sold it half a dozen times because I needed the $$, and ended up keeping it and still have it.


----------



## zontar

notjoeaverage said:


> ...since Guild has been taken over by Fender or Gibson can't remember.
> 
> "If you play it and you like it, buy it, yours is the only opinion that matters, since yours is the only wallet being emptied."


Guild is owned by Fender.

I do like the quoted part about the wallet.

As I have noted previously--a while back I was at L&M and I played a S&P Parlour and a Martin Parlour--same size same basic shape, etc.
The Martin sounded nicer, but it also cost about 4 times as much.
I don't know that the Martin sounded four times better.

Someone else pointed out the Martin's resale value makes up for that--and perhaps it does--if you plan to sell it.
In any case, both sold within a week of my visit--the S&P to a member here.


On the other hand I was just at L&M again--and I tried some Martins, a couple of Gibsons, a few Yamahas, and a couple of others, but the $350 S&P Cedar top 6 string sounded better. The others sounded harsh for what I was playing.

Maybe that's just me, but if you'd given me the money, I probably would have taken the S&P over any of the others--it suited what I would play on it the best.


----------



## Steve1962

I play a Taylor 314 and a Martin D-40, but my favorite gigging acoustic, by far, is my '86 Alvarez-Yairi DY-66...


----------



## Milkman

Although I've never owned one, the best acoustic gitar I've ever played was a Martin D45. Wow, what a chuncky bottom end. Just all around a beautiful instrument.


----------



## jimihendrix

gibson limited edition 20th anniversary j-35...mmm...mmm...good...only 20 in the entire world...serial number one...


----------



## High/Deaf

I voted Other. But it's nice to see the Yamaki Love!!!!

Because I surely loves my Yamaki. An early '70's AY-390S. It was a cross between a D-35 (3 piece back, rosewood with figured maple in the middle piece separated by herringbone) while the rest of the body and neck/fretboard has abalone inlay like a D-45. V-neck like a Martin and a very Martinesque headstock. Cedar top is the one un-Martin like component. 

The guitar isn't very loud or projecting, but records like a dream. 

I also have a Takamine EF-360SC for taking out (the Yamaki doesn't get out much anymore) and a S&P C6 for camping, paddling a canoe, etc.



Also, I really like $100 bottles of scotch. I don't know if my stomach or tastebuds are good enough to justify such an expense when there is 'perfectly good' blended $20 scotch, but what the hell, you can't take it with you, can ya!


----------



## ed2000

I have a '76 Martin D18...but...
I do enjoy picking up my 1965 Stella flat top that sounds rather nasal. It's not bulky or too loud and perfect for fingerpicking while watching TV. The flat fingerboard with the painted markers just makes me appreciate the $25. investment.


----------



## b-nads

My favorite guitar is the Boucher Walnut Goose, and the Boucher line is at the top of the list out of what I've had the pleasure of trying thus far, followed closely by Larrivee. Beauty, character, complexity, and consistency are words that come to mind when I think of each Boucher or Larrivee I've tried.

I love the traditional sound of a great Martin - when you can find one, which is getting tougher and tougher. I alos really enjoy some of the Taylors, and am actually considering picking one up, but most of the line focuses too much on the highs and mids for my taste, and aren't as rounded as I prefer. I do love the neck and action, but it seems they're cutting corners to save money...yet their prices haven't dropped.


----------



## kayakerca

High/Deaf said:


> I voted Other. But it's nice to see the Yamaki Love!!!!
> 
> Because I surely loves my Yamaki. An early '70's AY-390S. It was a cross between a D-35 (3 piece back, rosewood with figured maple in the middle piece separated by herringbone) while the rest of the body and neck/fretboard has abalone inlay like a D-45. V-neck like a Martin and a very Martinesque headstock. Cedar top is the one un-Martin like component.
> 
> The guitar isn't very loud or projecting, but records like a dream.
> 
> !


I have a Yamaki AY376S, an AY386 and 2 '78 Heritages (the Daion version and the Yamaki AY078S version). The two 78's are my favourites, but I love'm all!


----------



## Mooh

b-nads said:


> My favorite guitar is the Boucher Walnut Goose, and the Boucher line is at the top of the list out of what I've had the pleasure of trying thus far, followed closely by Larrivee. Beauty, character, complexity, and consistency are words that come to mind when I think of each Boucher or Larrivee I've tried.


Nice call. This one looks yummy too.
Guitares Boucher - Cherry Goose Dreadnought

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## six-string

although i can see JohnEsmokes point, i do beg to differ.
in fact i have been able to see my own playing improve over the years by using better quality instruments and i can say that i have noticed an improvement in others who have "upgraded" to better guitars. now i can't prove that the instrument made things better, but if it plays better, sounds better and even if it does amplify mistakes...it makes the player more aware of the subtleties of the music and through practise can make a better player. just my take on it.
but most importantly, if it gives someone the motivation to keep trying to make better music then it is worth every penny.
as for whether a disadvantaged person playing music on a cheap instrument is more authentic than some rich kid with fancy gear, that is all a matter of personal opinion. personally i like Rev. Gary Davis, but i also like the Rolling Stones. and they are probably at opposite ends of the spectrum financially.
music is art. it is whatever grooves you. 
some folks love Andy Warhol and some folks love Leonardo Da Vinci. who's to say they aren't both genius?

almost forgot to say...
i like a lot of different acoustic guitar makers.
currently the only acoustic i have is a Guild 6 string i've had for a long time.
but if i was in the market for a new guitar, 
i'd love to buy a Collings, a Beneteau, a Bourgeois, a De Jong, a Laskin or a nice Martin or Taylor or even some of the custom shop Gibsons are very nice.
so many amazing instruments out there now. 
the improvements in the training, and knowledge of builders nowadays is incredible.
we are very lucky to have so many excellent choices


----------



## Rugburn

I have an old BC Rich BR-40 and I know it can hold it's own in the company of some very fine acoustic guitars. I tried to find out a bit about these guitars. I was able to dig up an article about BC Rich founder Bernie Rico hiring Mexican luthiers in the 70's and having them hand build the BR series of acoustics. I was lucky to buy mine used in 2000 for about $400. They now sell in $1,400-$2000 range if there in very good shape. Mine has a few dings, but nothing that will hurt the sound. People giggle at my BC Rich until they play it. This is the pre-hair metal BC Rich

Shawn


----------



## GammyBird

I have a Garrison G40...that's my favourite acoustic for now. I also had a G30, another fantastic acoustic.


----------



## Steadfastly

-TJ- said:


> added another Takamine to my collection this weekend, yet still, no Tak on the list


Yes, it's there. I just spelled it o-t-h-e-r.:wave:


----------



## -TJ-

strange to have Ibanez, and Fender, which are two of the last brands I think of when it comes to acoustics featured as a main choice, and takamine which is one of the premier stage/performance acoustic/acoustic electrics relegated to "other" :wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

-TJ- said:


> strange to have Ibanez, and Fender, which are two of the last brands I think of when it comes to acoustics featured as a main choice, and takamine which is one of the premier stage/performance acoustic/acoustic electrics relegated to "other" :wave:


That is a very good point! I will have a firm talk to the OP and see what he says..............................................................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
OK, I talked to him. He says he has no idea why he left out Takamine. He is using the lame excuse that he must have had a brain cramp when starting the poll. I think it's a lame excuse but I hope it provides you with at least a little solace.:thanks5qx::wave:


----------



## kazzelectro

Can we do a little bashing here? Well I'm not going to but IMO you can't beat a Martin and then Gibson. In this price range you gotta look for quality of build that includes a set neck, lacquer finish, solid woods, and a one piece neck. Otherwise shop at Ikea.


----------



## -TJ-

I agree with you, only under the condition that the only upper end acoustics you have ever played are Martin or Gibson


----------



## -TJ-

appology accepted:food-smiley-015: lol


----------



## kazzelectro

...must shop at Ikea


----------



## ronmac

kazzelectro said:


> Can we do a little bashing here? Well I'm not going to but IMO you can't beat a Martin and then Gibson. In this price range you gotta look for quality of build that includes a set neck, lacquer finish, solid woods, and a one piece neck. Otherwise shop at Ikea.


For what I do you can beat a Martin and Gibson, that's why I selected other instruments to play. They also happen to be of much higher build quality than either Martin or Gibson. It's important to buy the right tool for the job (and in some cases that will be a Martin or Gibson) and disregard the name on the headstock (unless the name on the headstock is going to get you the job).


----------



## kazzelectro

I see that what I previously wrote suggests that only Martins or Gibsons are worth buying (not Taylors). I was only suggesting that in the $2000+ price range that M or G are tops. I agree there are all kinds of guitars for as little as $200 or $300 that play wonderfully and are well made. I thnk Yamaha's are a great buy...particularly the ones from the 70s and 80s. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Brennan

I've personally never played a Gibson acoustic that I've thought was worth nearly what it cost (maybe I've just had bad luck with Gibsons), and I haven't played another production guitar that can compare to my Taylor (and I've played quite a few); but as Ron said, it's all about the right tool for the job. If someone only plays big booming dreadnaughts, they probably wouldn't care for any of my guitars.

I will disagree with your comments about one piece and set necks: IMO a well designed bolt on neck (like Taylor's) can be just as good, and in many ways better, than a set neck ... and laminated necks are quite a bit stronger and more stable than one piece. As for the Laquer finish, that really depends on the guitar. My martin has an oil finish, which I think adds to its rich warm tone.


----------



## -TJ-

kazzelectro said:


> I see that what I previously wrote suggests that only Martins or Gibsons are worth buying (not Taylors). I was only suggesting that in the $2000+ price range that M or G are tops. I agree there are all kinds of guitars for as little as $200 or $300 that play wonderfully and are well made. I thnk Yamaha's are a great buy...particularly the ones from the 70s and 80s. Sorry for the confusion.


I have several acoustics in the $2000+ range.... neither are Martin or Gibson......... buy a brand with less advertising overhead which relies less on nostalgia to sell guitars, and you are more likely to get more quality instrument for your money.....

this poll alone shows that more people choose Larrivee and Taylor over Gibson as it is.....


----------



## kazzelectro

Taylor guitars are masters at brainwashing the public into believing that their 3 piece necks are stronger, the bolt-on neck is better because neck resets are easier, and that their plastic polyester finishes are more durable. Through clinics, newsletters, youtube, etc...they bombard consumers into believing that their cost saving measures are actually improvements to the guitar. Probably wasting my time preaching to those who haven't got a clue.


----------



## Steadfastly

kazzelectro said:


> Can we do a little bashing here? Well I'm not going to but IMO you can't beat a Martin and then Gibson. In this price range you gotta look for quality of build that includes a set neck, lacquer finish, solid woods, and a one piece neck. Otherwise shop at Ikea.


Ikea has guitars now?sigiifa


----------



## kazzelectro

...reference to Ikea...inexpensive manufacturing techniques...bolts, cheap finishes, etc. ...same as Taylor


----------



## Steadfastly

kazzelectro said:


> ...reference to Ikea...inexpensive manufacturing techniques...bolts, cheap finishes, etc. ...same as Taylor


Yea, I knew that, but I couldn't resist throwing a little humour in.


----------



## -TJ-

heh some of the worst finishes I have seen on "premium" acoustics have come out of the Gibson factories..... some of the best have easily been Taylor and Larrivee....


----------



## GUInessTARS

I have an issue with Gibson's recent philosophy, ie. the reverse v and the dust tiger, but the j-45 j-200 and the L-5 acoustic are really nice guitars.


----------



## Brigham

My vote goes with Larrivee. Of all the guitars I've played, Larrivee has the best sound/feel in my opinion.... of course, there are probably a lot of expensive custom builders who make better instruments, but I've never had the chance to play those ones


----------



## kazzelectro

TJ

"heh some of the worst finishes I have seen on "premium" acoustics have come out of the Gibson factories..... some of the best have easily been Taylor and Larrivee.... "

Taylor and Larrivee use polyester plastic finishes on their guitars...which is easier to apply, dries faster, and maybe is more durable....BUT hinders the sound as the guitar is coated or laminated in a plastic...yuck!!!

Gibsons and Martins use Nitro Lacquer which is simply far superior to poly plastic in terms of sound, is more difficult to apply, takes longer to dry, costs more ...yadayadayada. 

You want poly plastic on your guitar buy a Chinese copy for $200. 
I love this stuff!


----------



## mechanic

delete again


----------



## ronmac

kazzelectro said:


> TJ
> 
> "heh some of the worst finishes I have seen on "premium" acoustics have come out of the Gibson factories..... some of the best have easily been Taylor and Larrivee.... "
> 
> Taylor and Larrivee use polyester plastic finishes on their guitars...which is easier to apply, dries faster, and maybe is more durable....BUT hinders the sound as the guitar is coated or laminated in a plastic...yuck!!!
> 
> Gibsons and Martins use Nitro Lacquer which is simply far superior to poly plastic in terms of sound, is more difficult to apply, takes longer to dry, costs more ...yadayadayada.
> 
> You want poly plastic on your guitar buy a Chinese copy for $200.
> I love this stuff!


*FACT CHECK: The UV cured finishes used by Taylor and Larrivee are no thicker or heavier than nitrocellulose lacquer used by them previously, and others currently. UV cured finish is safer environmentally and is ready to go almost immediately.*


----------



## washburned

I have an early Taylor 214, when they were all solid wood: spruce top, sapele back and sides, mahogany neck, ebony fretboard, bridge and satin finish. this guitar sounds huge...I sold a Gibson J45 to buy it, and a friend of mine always complements it on how well it sounds even compared to his old D28 and hand made Taylor....This is the best built, but not best looking, guitar I've ever seen at the price I paid, just over $1000.


----------



## b-nads

kazzelectro said:


> Taylor guitars are masters at brainwashing the public into believing that their 3 piece necks are stronger, the bolt-on neck is better because neck resets are easier, and that their plastic polyester finishes are more durable. Through clinics, newsletters, youtube, etc...they bombard consumers into believing that their cost saving measures are actually improvements to the guitar. Probably wasting my time preaching to those who haven't got a clue.


So are we to assume you are the only person with a clue???

I've owned Taylors and Martins. I've only ever tried 1 Gibson acoustic in the past 10 years at a store that I would have even considered spending any amount of money - let alone the outrageous sum the store was asking. Way too many inconsistencies. Taylor's don't sing to me at all - they have a great following, and are certainly more progressive and pro-active than Martin, but the sound isn't what I'm after. I have played some great sounding Martins, and many ho-hum Martins. My experiences have been that you need to hit D-18 money before getting into anything with a character sound from the big M. In between the Taylor ring and the Martin warmth, you have the perfect blend with a fluid flow to the sound, great sustain, and a price-tag that neither Taylor or Martin will match at anywhere near the same quality of instrument - the Larrivee 03 series...but hey, what would I know...22 years of playing guitar and I apparently still don<t have a clue.


----------



## ronmac

_3 piece necks are stronger_ That is a true statement. It also allows the use of smaller pieces of high quality lumber, not an insignificant fact considering most Luthiers are laos trying to be good stewards of our resources.

_the bolt-on neck is better because neck resets are easier_ Another true statement. Many, if not most, of the finest guitar builders on this planet use a variation of a bolt on design. There is no empirical evidence to suggest that one method is better, from a tone satndpoint, and lots of evidence (including my own experience) that doing a neck reset on a bolt on neck is much easier.

_Probably wasting my time preaching to those who haven't got a clue._ There is no need to preach to anyone, clueless or not. Healthy debate, based on fact, is always a good thing. It is up to each of us to determine what works best for us, and to respect the decisions of others when they make their purchases.

There are a lot of nice guitars out there, with a lot of different names on the headstock.


----------



## b-nads

Exactly.

I think many players - new and seasoned - fall for headstocks. I can't begin to count the number of people I've met over the years doing shows, gigs, parties, etc., that were all proud to boast owning a Martin...the guitar sounded pretty lacking because they'd buy a low-end Martin, but all they cared about was that is was a Martin, when the same money would have put them on a great sounding and quality higher-end model from a maker with a lesser known name. I received a Fender La Brea one Christmas - it was my first "high-end" guitar - or at least that's what I thought at the time. I kept it for sentimental reasons, and still play it from time to time, but all that mattered then was it was a Fender...then I tried more guitars, learned more, became a better player, and a better judge of sound and quality.

With regards to the "high-end" stuff not making people a better player, I have to agree...and disagree. No, buying a D28 will not make a mediocre player become better overnight - only practice and dedication do that. That being said, many people feel inspired to practice more when they have an instrument they are proud of, which will make them a better player.

I don't think there's any bashing involved when I say I don't care for the sound and tone of most Taylors, nor do I prefer the "convenience" of the 3-piece, bolt-on neck over the feel and character of a one-piece, dove-tail neck. These are simply my preferences as a player...there are many great players out there who don't share my sentiments, and more power them for it - how boring life would be if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## Spikezone

Well, I am just in the final stages of saving a bit of play money for a Seagull Coastline Cedar Grand. There was one hanging in a music shop in Vancouver and every time I picked it up, I couldn't put it down for 1/2 an hour. The cost: $474. Cheap and great sounding. While I was there, I tried out some more expensive guitars (Gibsons, etc.) and the Seagull was best. Money and snob appeal don't work for me...
-Mikey


----------



## gregsguitars

Tough here for sure, all my acoustics I own , I own for different reasons, my Number 1 would be my 1953 Martin 00028, then my custom made dread from Crafters of Tennessee, then one of my mid 50's Gibson J 45's and of course my original blue label Grammer guitar.


----------



## bolero

I recently spent a lot of time playing really nice Martin, Gibson, Larrivee, Bourgeois, Collings, Taylor etc in a couple shops

they were all great sounding gtrs

I am consistently impressed with Larrivee's

at a certain point a good guitar is a good guitar, they may not necessarily be "better" than each other.


----------



## rhh7

My dream acoustic would be 000 or smaller, 12 frets to the body, solid top (spruce or cedar), and solid mahogany back and sides. And oh, by the way, $500 or less!

Is there such an animal out there?


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

So many greats out there.... Collins, Bourgeois, Santa Cruz... but they are are waaaaay above most peoples' pay scales. On a side note, it is nice to see that Canadians are amongst the best luthiers on the planet... de Jonge (both father and daughter), William Laskin and Linda Manzer and many others.

I find that Taylors are probably the most comfortable and easiest to play guitars...but they can be expensive as well. Dollar for dollar, I think Larrivees are probably the best deal out there, especially their dreadnoughts. The numerous 12th Fret Limited Editions are an amazing deal if you can afford it and can find one...  (BTW, I am not biased just because I have a Larrivee RS-4)

What about Alvarez Yairi? Warren Haynes plays them and as a bona fide guitar hero of mine, I respect his choice in equipment but have never played one so I don't know what they are like.


----------



## woodchuck

I am the proud owner and player of an Alvarez AD 60-SC. That's an Alvarez acoustic electric dread spruce top cutaway 6 string.

It has an easy touch to the fretboard. The guitar is not overly boomy, but gives me lots of sound when I ask for it.

And it gets along nicely with my G7th capo.


----------



## wingsfan

Very interesting thread. I am one of the so called poor players mentioned through out this thread and consider myself a collector more than a player. Having said that I;d like to point out that my ears work fine and when I do happen to hit a note cleanly I know it . I own a few guitars (6 I think) and have spent many hours at the local shop recently trying to decide what my next purchase would be. I tried many and here is what I experienced....
Taylor 210E - great tone light action but $1000 entry level
Yamaha didnt find one that I liked
Martin - loved em all but just couldn't fork out the cash ,little bassier(is that a word) than the taylor same smooth action
Seagull- they didnt have an S6 in stock tried others nice but they didnt impress me
I was impressed by a La Patrie concert series, beautiful tone, canadian made , very reasonably priced ($600) 
my apologies to the staff at that store, I'm sure your ears will heal.
I left the store with........an Ibanez Montage (maple) good tone , versatile and in the end flashy to a collectors eye.
still thinking about the La Patrie.... mebbe the next time the wife goes away......

Regards


----------



## peter benn

The Fates have willed me a 25-year-old (?) Yamaha E420-12, a bit of a cast-off. Nine-volt battery and the three pop-out controls. So Gutless Me tired of playing twelve-string but was otherwise keen on wide 1-11/16 and 1-3/4" necks for the workout aspect. So I strung (strang?) the Yam as a six-string, at first using 11 to 48s and then 11 to 52s and then 12 to 52s as the neck eventually went back where the truss rod was just shy of being too loose.

It wants a lot of tension, being a 12-string neck. I used the optimum nut cuts for my six-string runs, and tolerated the icky tuners 'cuz they actually hold tune. One useful thing was using the bottom six tuners, in terms of string tension over the nut, which you are trying to fake in this situation.

However, I fondly imagine it to have a one-piece spruce top. It takes 20 to 30 minutes to really warm up. It's a useful elecric, running sort of a range between 335-ish and Martin-ish, but not really Gibson-ish. Heavy to carry around.


----------



## Chubba

I don't know if i posted in this thread....I just fell in love with my Norman ST-40 again this week...I've been playing a lot of electric guitar lately, as I've been learning a lot of new material due to some new arrangements in the band i play in, so haven't had much time to play acoustic...

I started preparing a few days ago for an acoustic gig I have coming up. I had originally thought I would work up some material I could play on my electric (a new-ish Hofner Verythin semi-hollowbody) to add some variety to the sound...while the Hofner sounds really great, as I was practicing and comparing how the acoustic and electric felt, i have decided the gig will be played entirely on the acoustic...it just has this nice tight sound, and feels right to me to play...not bad for a guitar i paid about 500$ for about 8 yrs ago. 

I decided on a Norman after borrowing a higher-end Norman that belonged to a friend, that just played so beaufifully...when it came time to look for a new guitar, financial reality dictated that my price had to be a little less...However, i did know very quickly that i liked the feel of this one, as i was trying it out and others at the store...though looking back i don't regret it, and it's served me well through many gigs and songwriting sessions...

though I don't know how i feel about the fact that I get more compliments on the sound of the guitar rather than my ability to play it...lol...often when I play it, someone will be like 'wow, that Norman really sounds great'...It's rarely 'wow, you're really a great player!' lol


----------



## redmwp

I chose other. Have a Guild D55 and surely do love it.


----------



## Spikezone

Spikezone said:


> Well, I am just in the final stages of saving a bit of play money for a Seagull Coastline Cedar Grand. There was one hanging in a music shop in Vancouver and every time I picked it up, I couldn't put it down for 1/2 an hour. The cost: $474. Cheap and great sounding. While I was there, I tried out some more expensive guitars (Gibsons, etc.) and the Seagull was best. Money and snob appeal don't work for me...
> -Mikey


Well, I got my Seagull, and here it is:










I have had it for about 3 months now, and it is the only acoustic I don't have stowed away in a case right now. I play it all the time!

-Mikey


----------



## Steadfastly

Spikezone said:


> Well, I got my Seagull, and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had it for about 3 months now, and it is the only acoustic I don't have stowed away in a case right now. I play it all the time!
> 
> -Mikey


Mikey: Nice and you have to like those tric cases as well.


----------



## The Saint

Bourgeios Vintage D


----------



## Guitar101

My brother left a Martin at my place for a few years that he bought around 25 years ago. It still had the original receipt in the case which was around $1800.
It was OK but I ended up trading a few pieces of band equipment (power amp, etc) and a few bucks for a Seagull Performer Mini Jumbo CWGTQII. I must say that I did like the Seagull better.
Maybe the Martin just needed a little setting up. Sorry Martin owners.


----------



## turnerguitars

The nicest sounding acoustic i think i've ever played has to go to the Aria AD-50. it's just so rich, and smooth, and loud, with no harshness in the overtones or anything, and in general Aria has pretty decent quality or the price throughout their lines. so they get my vote... though hidden under the title "other"


----------



## turnerguitars

Guitar101 said:


> My brother left a Martin at my place for a few years that he bought around 25 years ago. It still had the original receipt in the case which was around $1800.
> It was OK but I ended up trading a few pieces of band equipment (power amp, etc) and a few bucks for a Seagull Performer Mini Jumbo CWGTQII. I must say that I did like the Seagull better.
> Maybe the Martin just needed a little setting up. Sorry Martin owners.


the problem i find with martin isnt the quality... its just more the amount you pay for that quality. cause with many other brands i've tried, the guitars that sound about the same are about half to quarter of the price. i think martin was great way back when they were the only ones who knew how to make a good guitar. but with todays technology i think they are falling behind, but still just sell guitars because people want the name. it's kind of sad really.


----------



## kibby

I have others but this is my beater "goto" guitar. Pawn shop find. Plays like a dream. The sound. Well. Audiences comment on how good it sounds. Not guitar players tho. I wonder if they hear the sound of the name more than the guitar? That includes me I think. I am looking for a quality guitar and was thinking a D-28 but..... do I need to spend two grand? Would I be hearing the name more than the guitar? 

Here is a pic and one of the logo. People are surprised to hear they have been making musical instruments for that long.


----------



## El Kabong

I had to say Godin to be realistic. I'd love to explore the world of Martin, Gibson, and others, but budget won't allow and I keep falling back on the rock solid value of the Godin family. Canadian made is a big perk for me too. But if this was a "if money wasn't the primary concern" kinda poll... I would probably have my dream guitar made by local builder Charles Shifflett.


----------



## keefsdad

My baby is a late 70's Guild D-40 cutaway. To my ears I have never heard a better sounding acoustic. It's beat up, and has no pickup, but records like a dream.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I choose others, since I've played a Boucher (ex Normand) I'm in love!
I'm still saving for one!


----------



## tinman

*Tinman*

Martin guitars are my personal choice even the lower end models sound expensive. 
Great warrenty, had my old D28 retopped with an adirondak top and is super to play and listen to. Gibson is my favorite electric guitar with the 335 at the top of my list, well the L5 is up there too.


----------



## jimihendrix

I've got my eyes on this little gem...

[video=youtube;tV7pZzsDFn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV7pZzsDFn0[/video]


----------



## chuckb

*Takamine,*

I have several Takamine's that are above and behond alot of the guitars mentioned. I have a Tak TAN16C with cool tube,which sounds just incredible through the house system,I also hve a Tak EF 740 SGN ooo design with cedar top that sounds awesome,it would put alot of Martins to shame,at least the ones I've played. I have had many Taks and most of them were great guitars. Never owned any of their "G" series though so I can't comment on those.I have a Taylor 814 ce which I absolutely love, great sounding live guitar. Would like to have a D28 or a Clapton om style Martin.

Chuck.


----------



## chuckb

Well I've learned on some pretty crappy guitars and to say that the quality of an instrument has nothing to do with how I play is not really accurate. I have over the years, moved from so called "Beginner guitars" that would tear the crap out of your hands trying to play them, to playing A fine welll balanced easy to play guitar. My playing has inproved over the years because of the quality of the guitars I have chosen, which also creates the enviroment to get even better in your playing.

Chuck.


----------



## Guest

chuckb,

You forgot to mention what quality guitars it was that you chose. Enquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## ThePass

I choose the Godin line......all of them are great, Seagull, Norman, ect...

I love my A&L folk cedar


----------



## Steadfastly

ThePass said:


> I choose the Godin line......all of them are great, Seagull, Norman, ect...
> 
> I love my A&L folk cedar


I agree that Godin makes a great lineup of acoustics. I have also played a Norman alongside of an S&P and the S&P is quite superior for only a little bit more money. The better materials in the S&P make quite a bit of difference. I suspect the same would be true of the Seagull compared to the Norman.


----------



## Traivs

I have to say, I'm a little surprised. I would've thought that Martin or Gibson would be number 1 here, just because they _seem_ so much more popular than Godin. I mean, you hardly ever see major celebrities playing a Seagull or a Godin. They're always playing Martins or Gibsons.


----------



## Steadfastly

Traivs said:


> I have to say, I'm a little surprised. I would've thought that Martin or Gibson would be number 1 here, just because they _seem_ so much more popular than Godin. I mean, you hardly ever see major celebrities playing a Seagull or a Godin. They're always playing Martins or Gibsons.


I would like to compare the top of the line S&P to a Martin and see if there is much difference.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> I would like to compare the top of the line S&P to a Martin and see if there is much difference.


I've compared them head to head before.

S&P's match up well against Mexican made Martins.
As for the more top of the line Martins there is a noticeable difference, but I don't know if they amount of difference is worth the extra money--except if you plan on selling it later.

I buy guitars to play, to use, so resale value isn't a consideration in my case.

But if you have the cash for a top Martin, and it is the one for you--go for it.
I'd be happy with an S&P any day, but I'd be happy with a lot of things.

You have to be happy with your gear.


----------



## Traivs

Fender... Dead last. 

I wish Fender would step it up a bit with their acoustic line of instruments. They seem to have a few decent models, but nothing really impressive. With a name as widely recognized as theirs, they could be doing so much more with it. 

-Travis


----------



## 2N1305

My favourite is an old Hohner HG-310, which is a copy of a Martin D-28. It's the only other acoustic I own except for a late-fifties Harmony Patrician with large headstock. They both have an amazing sound, but the Hohner is just my absolute favourite for regular strumming. look at : http://www.guitar-museum.com/guitar-57046-Hohner-HG310-Limited-Edition

Mine was a steal at 225$... It was a beautiful, sunny day when I bought it from an older gentleman who didn't use it anymore. I even bargained it down from 250$. Knowing now how rare and what it is, I would have paid even more!


----------



## zontar

Traivs said:


> Fender... Dead last.
> 
> I wish Fender would step it up a bit with their acoustic line of instruments. They seem to have a few decent models, but nothing really impressive. With a name as widely recognized as theirs, they could be doing so much more with it.
> 
> -Travis


That's what they have Guild for.

On the Fender front, the Dick Dale acoustics feel, play & sound like toy guitars.


----------



## Leoj

*Taylor 214ce*

I play a Taylor 214ce, it has a GA shape. I found it was the best I played in the price range I was looking in. Sounds and plays great. Not to mention it's a beautiful looking piece of wood. Thanks for listening.
Peace
Leoj


----------



## Leoj

I also have a fender acoustic and agree they are cheap


----------



## Double "R"

*Acoustic of Choice*

I'm a big fan of Crafter guitars.


----------



## cracka

I'm biased I own a Larrivée but I was comparing it to a Taylor. In the end I liked how it sounded a little less bright than the Taylor in the same price range but they were both nice guitars. The ones I were trying both played similar, in the end it came down to the sound.


----------



## blaren

*Stonebridge!*

WOW...this is an old thread and the "troll" has hopefully long since left the forum. What an IDIOT.
first complains about non-existent Taylor bashing and in the same breath bashes Martins.
Then he says that stores are loaded with bad players who shouldn't buy expensive guitars...they don't NEED them and they will in fact hurt. What a LOAD.
Does anyone NEED abalone? Ivory? Gold tuners??...I mean even GREAT players.
And how good do you have to be to be able to "deserve" a thousand dollar guitar? and then how much better for a $2000 unit? I guess HIS music store has a bunch of transcripts on the wall by each guitar and you can't move to the next more expensive axe till you can play the last riff? RETARD.
Is HE gonna decide who is good enough for which guitar?
I got my first acoustic when I was 9. It was an expensive brand new Fender (I agree that fender never really made a good acoustic but this was the mid '70s and they were at least playable and decent...better than a SEARS unit) but my Mom's guitar player made a valid point. He said.."if you get him a GOOD one it'll sound better and wont hurt him to play it and that will make him want to play it more". If he thinks having a ferrarri wont make you into a better race car driver than a pinto...even if you're a rookie...he needs to give his toque a spin.

That "troll" actually made me MAD and I'm not a MAD person.

OK...back to the subject.

I just recently (last month) finally decided it was time for my first awesome acoustic. I play in a band and play PRSs, Strats and Pauls through old marshalls. I have an older cheap Yamaha acoustic but that doesnt count.
I tried a friend's '70 D35 at a festival a month ago and it blew me away. first time I had played a Martin or really ANY good acoustic.

I posted a wanted ad on kijiji and then made a trip to Edmonton to Avenue guitars to try everything out. I had received several offers so I needed to know if I wanted a Taylor, Martin, Larrivee, Gibson, Seagul, S&P, Morgan...
I tried another D35 and loved it too. Tried Larrivees and lliked them. Morgans are sweet. I tried a PILE of Taylors and for me...they are just too bright and lacking of warmth and body. the guy who said bolt on vs set neck design plays no effect on tone is wrong wrong wrong. The neck joint has an HUGE effect. It is clearly displayed when you play/feel/hear the difference between say a paul and strat (I know the neck isnt the main contributor to the difference but)...or a PRS CE24 (bolt on) vs a Standard (set neck), or say an old Japanese lawsuit like a Degas set neck paul vs a bolt on neck paul.
Personally I think that Taylor's bolt on neck has a lot to do with their bright sing and slightly anemic bottom end. Now these are JUST MY OPINIONS. Green might be my favourite colour...doesnt mean I think it should be yours too.

Two offers I received were for brands I had never heard of. Stonebridge and Stanford (performer series).
first..let me say that from what I've read and my "trials" seemed to support this, Seagulls (like the Mosaic series) are VERY hard to beat in their price range but when you get up over a grand they seem to fall a bit short of the "big boys".
So...I set-up 2 meetings. One guy had a stanford PSD21. I was blown away. It seemed as good as a $6000 Taylor, Martin or Gibson.Larry, Morgan. I'm not even KIDDING. It was cheaper than borscht too. He was ASKING $500 OBO. I told him I'd let him know in an hour after I tried out other dude's stoneys.
First was his mint D22-CM. WOW...even BETTER than the Stanford and I swear...I couldnt think of a single guitar I tried that beat it. NONE! Didnt get to try a Proulx but... He was asking $1000 OBO. Before I made him an offer though I said..show me the G24-SR. DROOOOOL...it looked SO nice. I tried it. He was asking $1400OBO. Before the axe even stopped sustaining I offered him $1100. Before he finished saying 12 it was in his hand and I was squeeling my tires before he could change his mind.

SO...My favourite is a Stonebridge. I don't think I'd ever buy a NEW acoustic. People who own nice ones are pretty anal and keep VERY good care of them (usually) so it isnt hard to find mint units and once they're second hand the price is usually like half of retail...or less as in the case of my Stoney. The pricetag was still in the case. $2850! For $1200...psssshhh Retail was 28 hundred bucks but it could just as easily been $7500 for the instrument it is.

BUT...the Stanford...I wanted it too. Called dude and told him I'd come get it. He SOLD it!!! .

The Stanford has GOT to be THE best ...uhhh...how do you say it...value?...no...almost the best GUITAR out there. It truly was amazing.

I had done a lot of Seagull research and was really contemplating getting a Mosaic Studio but wanted it with a Spruce top which wasnt available. I'm canadian and am proud of Godin/seagull/S&P...and they are GREAT guitars....BUT...man...if you EVER get the chance to try a Stanford...make sure you have cash or that you can get it FAST.

Anyway...sorry for the rant. I hate that idiot and...
keep your eyes peeled for a Stonebridge or even the better bargain...a Stanford Performer Series.


----------



## JohnEsmokes

"That "troll" actually made me MAD and I'm not a MAD person."

Ahh... how the truth hurts. I actually come from a land where "debate" is considered healthy... Of course in today's world of over-moderated forums, middle-aged teddy bears get all revved up when someone dares to counter their precious view...

Haven't been here in sometime but it's nice to see I can still ruffle a few feathers... despite my lengthy absence.

Some friendly facts:
Fact: great guitars are great! (who would'a guessed?)
Fact: great guitars are expensive (ditto)
Fact: great guitars will NOT make you better (not a snowball's chance in hell)
Fact: people will buy what they want (or at least what they can)
Fact: most people probably wouldn't listen to me anyway (I don't mind... really)
Fact: Guitar Forums are breeding grounds for GAS (primarily... although they can also be very helpful places full of bright, friendly people with - lots of good advice and/or experience)
Fact: JohnEsmokes is trying to give good advice
Fact: JohnEsmokes advice makes certain people very angry (apparently even years after... 

I give all kinds of advice to students but one point I try to make clear is that a great guitar will not make you better. You need a well-working guitar that you can function and grow with. Buy a well built guitar for under $500.00 and practice the crap outta it. If you are still playing like a possessed demon a year or two later than double that price and buy something sweeter. And so on...
Most folks in guitar forums love guitars - they love them so much they forget what they are...

I love music.
Music is the key, the guitar is an instrument. Love the music, play the guitar...
Oh yeah... in case you're wondering... I have some GREAT guitars... 
Gotta go now...
Practice, practice, practice...

See you in the audience someday....


----------



## Guest

JohnEsmokes said:


> See you in the audience someday....


When and where can we catch you live next? What will you be playing? And will you cover the Butthole Surfer's song you share your screen name with?


----------



## MarkCSmith

My Fender acoustic has served me well over the decade or so I've had it, especially considering it cost about $250 in a starter pack (still use the tuner and string winder it came with, FYI)

But now that I'm in the market for a new acoustic, I'm really liking Godin and their lineups. Simon and Patrick in particular. Always nice to support Canadian business too


----------



## ampaholic

BOURGEOIS!

I feel completely spoiled to own one. Incredible guitars made in Lewiston Maine.


----------



## ronmac

ampaholic said:


> BOURGEOIS!
> 
> I feel completely spoiled to own one. Incredible guitars made in Lewiston Maine.


+2 from me. If you ever feel the need to find a new home for that baby....


----------



## Diablo

Another vote for Taylor.....TBh, every other acoustic, Martin, Gibson, and even my own Guild, sound kind of the same to my ears.
I just cant stomach the price of a "modestly appointed" Taylor.


----------



## ThePass

MarkCSmith said:


> My Fender acoustic has served me well over the decade or so I've had it, especially considering it cost about $250 in a starter pack (still use the tuner and string winder it came with, FYI)
> 
> But now that I'm in the market for a new acoustic, I'm really liking Godin and their lineups. Simon and Patrick in particular. Always nice to support Canadian business too


I have an Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar......part of the Godin family, Canadian of course and is a GREAT guitar. I love it and recommend A&L's to anybody.

That being said, S&Patrick's are to die for as well.


----------



## 5avenue

*Godins for me!*



ThePass said:


> I have an Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar......part of the Godin family, Canadian of course and is a GREAT guitar. I love it and recommend A&L's to anybody.
> 
> That being said, S&Patrick's are to die for as well.


Lots of people liking the Godin family on here, and rightfully so. I own a Simon & Patrick CW Cedar Mini-Jumbo and a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin archtop (which I play acoustically 99 % of the time). For the price, they seem to provide a great combination of sound, playability, and workmanship, not to mention the country of origin!


----------



## ThePass

5avenue said:


> Lots of people liking the Godin family on here, and rightfully so. I own a Simon & Patrick CW Cedar Mini-Jumbo and a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin archtop (which I play acoustically 99 % of the time). For the price, they seem to provide a great combination of sound, playability, and workmanship, not to mention the country of origin!


I honestly stumbled across them before I got into guitar forums and the like, without a lot of "internet info". A good friend of mine loves and plays Seagull, and introduced me to the Godin 'family'. I remember walking into Mountain Music in Hamilton and paying all of $250.00 for a brand new, Canadian made, solid top guitar.

Brilliant!


----------



## georgemg

My acoustic of choice is a Taylor. I tried a few and Taylor's just worked the best for me. If I was playing acoustically all of the time, I might try something else. But I need an acoustic that I can plug in and get a decent live sound with, and Taylor's are hard to beat for that.


----------



## ElectricMojo

I really love Larrivee Guitars. 
They really are incredible guitars!
When I opened my shop, I really wanted to carry brands I strongly believe in and love.
I'm really proud I get to offer Larrivee to my customers.


----------



## noman

ElectricMojo said:


> I really love Larrivee Guitars.
> They really are incredible guitars!
> When I opened my shop, I really wanted to carry brands I strongly believe in and love.
> I'm really proud I get to offer Larrivee to my customers.


I'm with you......I think Jean Larrivee and his family really build some of the best acoustics in the business. Incredible value for the money; even their electrics are really good. Just tried one last summer and I am a Fender guy but this G-style guitar was great.


----------



## RobQ

Santa Cruz!


----------



## gemor

Definately Blueridge BR160


----------



## rguy56

Go Ovation! Kicking Fender and Ibanez ass! Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## Steadfastly

rguy56 said:


> Go Ovation! Kicking Fender and Ibanez @#!*% ! Whoo-Hoo!


Most other mfrs. acoustic guitars would be a better choice than Fender or Ibanez.


----------



## sadowsky13

JohnEsmokes said:


> Using analogies and logic I will try to explain why this is NOT a good thing. Firstly think of other hobbies or pastimes that people indulge in. Skiing, painting, golf, automobiles etc..
> 1. unless you're a Alberto Tomba or Bode Miller you're not going to need the finest skis because it wont make a difference. If you're not PGA potential you're not gonna need or benefit from having the best/most expensive golf clubs. Lastly unless your Michael Schummacher or Lewis Hamilton you don't need to have the fastest car.
> 
> Why expensive guitars make bad players worse? Guitar enthusiast/players who haven't figured it out yet seem to think that if they buy a Martin D28 or Collins or Taylor 518ce (I don't really know the models so bear with me) that somehow there guitar playing will improve or that they will enjoy it more. THIS IS WRONG!! Guitar is an instrument and nothing more. Some of the best players honed their craft on some of the cheapest instruments because they had no access/money to better equipment. What propelled these guitarists to do so was not the LOVE of the INSTRUMENT, rather it was the LOVE of MUSIC that made them great - guitar just happened to be the INSTRUMENT that they had access too.
> 
> We live in such an obscenely decadent time that we not only have 200 boxes of cereal to chose from at the supermarket but even more guitars to chose from at the local music store. Just take a look a couple thousand miles south at Haiti and see people who - literally - don't have a pot to piss in or even a drink of clean water (whilst we sit here in perfect surroundings mulling over such utter trivialities as which instrument is gonna win a popularity contest). Every goddamn guitar forum is exactly the same. Nobody talks about playing or techniques or great songs or inspirational figures. All they talk about is : what guitar is best, what has the nicest body, which one is most popular, has the nicest headstock, martin or taylor, collins or larrivee, takamine vs. yamaha, blah blah blah....
> 
> Great guitars make bad players worse because it's the worst motivation. Do you really think splurging thousands on instruments will some how unlock the holy grail of your playing? REALLY??? A really fine instrument can make a bad player sound worse because they are so finely made and sounding that every little nuance will be amplified. I would say that 90% of players never need to spend more than $500.00 on a guitar (and you can get a splendid one for under that price tage). Find the motivation in yourself to play. When you start making a living off your craft or you really start turning heads then you can think about upgrading. Wasting your money on the best instruments is foolish and nonsensical. Let the playing and music motivate and remember that a guitar is ONLY an instrument and never ANYTHING else. It will only come alive once you can truly make it so.
> 
> Reverend Gary Davis was once asked about his guitar "that guitar looks like it sounds fantastic" the interviewer said.
> "It doesn't sound like a DAMN THING!!" he exclaimed "... unless you can play it"
> 
> Guitar is an instrument and nothing more. Learn that and your already halfway there...
> The best guitars allow the best players to have the optimal sound and feel that they require in they're attempt to translate the true nature of the universe (or God as some people refer to).


That's the biggest load of crap I have ever heard! I give you the fact you make some points, ie: yes there are great musicians who play cheap guitars because that is all they have. The focus should be on playing and not worrying about the value of your gear. That being said as people progress in experience, we find things we like and dislike, tones we consider good and tones we consider bad. Even an intermediate player can recognize that one guitar sounds nicer, fuller, rounded, warmer, or whatever other term you want to throw in. Even an intermediate player can recognize an appealing looking guitar and enjoy the appearance of it, even an intermediate player can like the feel of one guitar over another or may find one neck shape better than another. If you play hockey and you have the money you buy the gear you can afford that does the job, if you play any other sport you do the same, just like if you can afford designer jeans you may buy them. Ultimatly if you have the money and can afford something nice and it motivates you to play then fill your shoes and buy it. Man I have never read a post on this forum that smacks of arrogance as much as this one.


----------



## sadowsky13

BTW Larrivee for me:banana:


----------



## Gary787

Great rant JohnEsmokes but I have to agree with sadowsky that your logic is flawed. New cars, new coat, new shoes, new bike? Holy cow the only people with nice things would be the excessively talented. Wait a minute, a whole new class structure, poverty - middle class - uber talented - rich. Hmmmm?


----------



## noman

I am sure there are guitar teachers here that will tell you from experience that students will learn faster when playing a guitar that is set-up properly and plays well. More expensive guitars play easier and are generally set-up better, thus making it easier for a beginner (for that matter, any player) enjoy playing more and that alone makes one play better.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I would have to say my acoustic of choice is the one my uncle sold to me 20 years ago for the outrageous sum of $125.00, original case and capo included..a 1936, 00-18.
Super light ,super loud and it smells wonderful!


----------



## loudtubeamps

sadowsky13 said:


> That's the biggest load of crap I have ever heard! I give you the fact you make some points, ie: yes there are great musicians who play cheap guitars because that is all they have. The focus should be on playing and not worrying about the value of your gear. That being said as people progress in experience, we find things we like and dislike, tones we consider good and tones we consider bad. Even an intermediate player can recognize that one guitar sounds nicer, fuller, rounded, warmer, or whatever other term you want to throw in. Even an intermediate player can recognize an appealing looking guitar and enjoy the appearance of it, even an intermediate player can like the feel of one guitar over another or may find one neck shape better than another. If you play hockey and you have the money you buy the gear you can afford that does the job, if you play any other sport you do the same, just like if you can afford designer jeans you may buy them. Ultimatly if you have the money and can afford something nice and it motivates you to play then fill your shoes and buy it. Man I have never read a post on this forum that smacks of arrogance as much as this one.


 I hate to disagree with you "sadowsky13" but I think you have it wrong.
I believe *JohnEsmokes' *opinion is a _double load_ of the biggest load of crap I have ever heard!
Who would enjoy playing something that required vise grip fingers, starts going out past the third fret 'cause the intonation is FUBAR and sounds like it was left out in a snowbank and is stuffed full of pillows?
Any takers............?


----------



## Mooh

noman said:


> I am sure there are guitar teachers here that will tell you from experience that students will learn faster when playing a guitar that is set-up properly and plays well. More expensive guitars play easier and are generally set-up better, thus making it easier for a beginner (for that matter, any player) enjoy playing more and that alone makes one play better.


Not only that, but I regularly encounter students, even young inexperienced ones, who recognize that their guitar sounds like crap next to others. Between tone and playability, cheap loses every time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

> Originally Posted by *JohnEsmokes* _Using analogies and logic I will try to explain why this is NOT a good thing. Firstly think of other hobbies or pastimes that people indulge in. Skiing.
> _
> _1. unless you're a Alberto Tomba or Bode Miller you're not going to need the finest skis because it wont make a difference. _


You've obviously never skied or have never advanced very far. I am not an expert but I am an advanced skier and I can tell you that good skis can make you ski better if you try to do so. Cheap skis will only let you get to a point and they can literally get scary if you push them beyond what they are made for. 

Granted, we are talking two different things here but I've played cheaply made guitars and they are only frustrating. A beginner may not need the best guitar made but he needs one that plays easily and sounds at least decent. Anything less will hamper his learning to fret and strum/pick properly and the sound will affect his learning the tone he should be getting.


----------



## guitarelic

The beauty is in the ear of the listener. Whatever turns your crank anddon't hurt others is fine by me, sojust play on and never mind the angels dancing on the end of your particular pin. MY 'PIN' says GUILD on the headstock


----------



## keefsdad

I'm a Guild man myself. my '70's D40C sounds like God.


----------



## Milkman

The nicest guitar I've played was a Martin D45.

The nicest I've owned was a Washburn.

I've played a friend's Taylor. Very nice instrument.

When I get around to buying the "one", I'll look around for older Martins, but will also look at Larrive, Taylor, Gibson and even Ovation.

Maybe this fall.


----------



## Greg Ellis

It's such a personal question, really.

My favourite guitar in the world is the one that's been with me for 25+ years. It's got terrible intonation, and laminate everything, but it just feels and sounds so right to me because, well... it's mine. It's like a part of me.

The past year or so I've been using a Norman B20 Folk that I'm very fond of as well. It's also got some serious issues, and the previous owner beat the snot out of it, but again, I have an affection for it because, well... it's my guitar, and we've been through a lot together.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I recently acquired a Taylor DN-3 and I have found it to be the easiest guitar to play.


----------



## the-patient

A lot of this debate doesn't seem to distinguish between cheap and low quality. Low quality loses every time, but cheap doesn't necessarily... Look at the new Seagull SWS series - I recently played all the acoustics in a local store here, and the Seagull SWS(solid wood series) played as well and sounded as good as anything sub $1500. 

That said, I think in acoustic guitars more than electric guitars price does correlate with a quality instrument, since intonation and setup aren't as highly or easily adjustable.


----------



## Steadfastly

the-patient said:


> A lot of this debate doesn't seem to distinguish between cheap and low quality. Low quality loses every time, but cheap doesn't necessarily... Look at the new Seagull SWS series - I recently played all the acoustics in a local store here, and the Seagull SWS(solid wood series) played as well and sounded as good as anything sub $1500.
> 
> _*That said, I think in acoustic guitars more than electric guitars price does correlate with a quality instrument, since intonation and setup aren't as highly or easily adjustable.*_


I couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

I gig with what I consider to be the quintessential work-horse acoustic - a Gibson J45. The guitar is sturdy and never moves. It has a full warm tone acoustically, and with the LR Baggs Anthem pickup, sounds as good as any acoustic I've hear plugged in. It's also smooth and easy to play and ever-so-purdy.  I've made do with many other acoustics over the years, but this is the one I was waiting for. My second choice would also be a classic model, as I'd probably opt for a D28. Honorable mention goes to a guitar I've never tried but so want to - a Santa Cruz.


----------



## Mooh

Other: Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Waterloo

Martin HD-28, Taylor 416CE


----------



## Morkolo

Lately it's been between my Yamaha LL16 and my Epiphone AJ500M, but if my wallet would have allowed it would have been that lovely 75th anniversary Gibson Advanced Jumbo I tried this past summer.


----------



## Judas68fr

I personnally have a Czek Republic made guitar that I bought when I traveled there once. I haven't brought it here to Canada with me right now, but I think I will take it next time I come back to France (this summer I hope). It's a Furch G23. Here's a link: Furch G23-CR Millenium - Cyberstore Thomann Français

Compared to Martin D-series (that I used to play) it has fuller basses, and comparable projection. Very nice guitar!


----------



## ridgeback

PRS Tonare Grand, Adirondack/cocobolo;
PRS Angelus 09 MIAC show guitar, Adirondack/cocobolo;
McPherson 4.5 XL, Redwood/EIR;
77 Martin HD-28, spruce/EIR.

While I love them all, the Tonare has been set up so well and is so easy to play (thanks, GuitarRez in Austin, TX). It's also an absolute cannon with huge but clean bass and incredible balance, but the Angelus is better for fingerstyle. The McPherson just has this great warm feather bed feeling, as does my old and trusty HD-28, which I've owned since new and holds some very special memories for me.....


----------



## GotJWillie

Cool a 12 string customized to a 6 string would give a wider fretboard for people with big hands like me , great idea.


----------



## Steadfastly

GotJWillie said:


> Cool a 12 string customized to a 6 string would give a wider fretboard for people with big hands like me , great idea.


Yes, it works well. A nut change and saddles on the electric and a new nut on the acoustic plus some other personal changes. I've reshaped the head on the Dean Boca making the neck lighter and ending the neck dive these guitars are well known for. I'm doing some finishing touches on it, so when I get it finished, I will post a pic or two.


----------



## GotJWillie

I like Garrison they are not well known, same sweet sound as a Taylor,but you can buy one cheep because they are unknown pretty much Audio Source valued a Garrison AG500 at $2800.00 in 2007 see them on the internet From $200.00 to 4000.00. paid $360.00 for mine, solidbody mold injection. when it was built makes a differenace pre Gibson era Garrison's are the real deal.


----------



## corailz

I'd go first with a nice PRS Angelus, followed by a Gibson Hummingbird CS, maybe a McPherson then a StoneBridge G25CR!

I know there's just 4 guitars, but they are on the top of my santa's wishlist!


----------



## b-nads

Still haven't found anything that would make me give up my Larri d-03fm. I've tried it against much higher profile guitars and still came home with it. That being said, I wouldn't mind adding a l-05v-mt or a Collings CJ to the collection.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I recently acquired a very early 1970's (1973 according to the serial #) Norman B20 dread. It was hand made by Normand Boucher himself. It has the bolt on neck and is completely made of laminated yellow birch. It has no binding on the neck or body like the Martin 15 mahogany series of guitars. Just a simple single line rosette around the soundhole. The body shows a lot of wear and a few scratches on the back but there is not a crack anywhere. The neck is nice and wide and very beefy. I believe it has a 1.72" nut and the scale length is supposed to be 24.8". It makes for a very comfortable guitar to play. It is also one of the best sounding guitars I have ever owned if not the best. I am absolutely stunned by it. I don't have a pickup in it yet however it projects so loudly that at an open mic on the weekend I just mic'd it up with a SM-57 they had at the venue and it sounded great!


----------



## Paul James

loudtubeamps said:


> I would have to say my acoustic of choice is the one my uncle sold to me 20 years ago for the outrageous sum of $125.00, original case and capo included..a 1936, 00-18.
> Super light ,super loud and it smells wonderful!



Ill give you two hundred bucks and a bag of carrots hahaha......sweet deal man.


----------



## Paul James

All my guitars have been Godins up until buying a Martin , I've had a A&L Folk and a S6 Original and a slim , put some bone on them with a nice set up and they are all hard to beat for the money and then some. I grew up listening to family members play martins and the Sting never left I guess but when I went to get another guitar I wasn`t going in for a Martin . I played about fifteen guitars from 700 - 3000 range , Taylor's , Martins (a d-16 rgt and a d-28) A hummingbird and a j-45 from Gibson , some Larrivee`s and I even got the employee there to play the top five I liked and we came to the conclusion that the Martin D-16 rgt sounded the best . The guitars strap pin was snapped off (dropped hahaha) and it was scratched up from from playing and they wouldn't give me a discount which took me back so I got one ordered in , which made me nervous but after getting it and taking the stock meds off and putting some lights on it I was happy as hell and it still hasn't had a proper set up a year later. I guess guitars are a lot like woman in a sense , it all depends on what you want and what you are looking for cause regardless we all pay in the end no? .....Im looking at a used D-35 that's 4 years old and Im liking it it , I sold all my Godins but from what I was told , they are stripped down Martins with different woods.


----------



## loudtubeamps

Paul James said:


> Ill give you two hundred bucks and a bag of carrots hahaha......sweet deal man.


http://usability.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/facebook-like1-e1335907460287.jpg


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have 2 Simon and Patrick guitars. Bought the 6 string almost 20 years ago and a 12 string last year. I am loving the 12 but wishing the neck was a bit thicker.


----------



## evantide

When you compare guitars, you have to also mention price range, I'm sure a cheapy is not going to sound as good as a 10 grand famous luthier geetar. For the money, I love old yammies, they stand the test of time and sound better each year. But then I'm a cheap player, I believe a good player can make anything sound good. Every guitar, has it's own sound, it's a sound source, it can be crappy, like a cheezy cheap synth, doesn't matter, it can live in a track along with the 20 grand martins. It's what you play buds.


----------



## retropedro

*Maton Guitars and Cole Clark Guitars*



Cort Strummer said:


> Other.
> 
> Cole Clarke and Cort for me.



Maton acoustic guitars. Made in Melbourne, Australia since 1946 are Australia's original guitar manufacturer.
http://www.maton.com.au 
I also like Maton electric guitars and bass guitars. 

Elvis played a Maton in 1957 in the film Jailhouse Rock.
http://maton.com.au/news/elvis-plays-maton

George Harrison played a Maton 12 String Acoustic in 1963.
http://blog.sharemyguitar.com/the-beatles-guitar-heroes-33-–-george-harrison’s-maton-mastersound/

George Harrison also played a Maton Mastersound MS-500 in 1963.
http://www.thecanteen.com/harrison4.html

Cole Clark Guitars also made in Australia are a more recent manufacturer and have become very popular using Australian timbers.
http://www.coleclarkguitars.com


----------



## -ST-




----------

